# Houston Experiences?



## ant (14/11/06)

So, as Murphy would have it (and Murphy always gets his way in the end), I've spent the last 15-odd months collecting the bits to upgrade my brew system into a u-beaut AG kit. I've got the s/s valves/couplers/nipples, etc, the polysulphone QD, the silicone hose, the pumps, the fixed and handheld immersion elements, the NASA, and last on the list and about to arrive are the 3 new s/s vessels. Note that most of these have originally (via a retailer in Australia) come from the US.

But as of this week, it looks like I'm heading to Houston in Feb/Mar to work for a couple of years. So, is it worth me lugging all the assorted bits and pieces (complete with not exactly compatible threads and electrical connectivity) all the way over? Probably not. Especially considering it now becomes a viable option to just buy a flasho B3 sculpture as there are no significant freight/customs costs.

So, Murphy laughs in my face. I have to look at the upside - I'll be in a land of beer-a-plenty, but where to go? Has anyone had any experiences with micros/brewpubs/beers in general in Houston? A great brewpub would influence my decision on where I get a place there... not that I'll be telling SWMBO that h34r:


----------



## Goat (14/11/06)

Good luck with the move Ant. 

I heard a whisper at the brew day at ausdb's that Texas generally is a bit of a brewing desert (relative to the west coast etc). But I'm sure you'll find something !

You might want to come to a West Coast Brewers meet and ask the Pres. Brian - very nice chap and knowlegable about all things sepo and brewing


----------



## JasonY (14/11/06)

Hey Ant, congrats on the job. I will likely be joining you although in Washington state so west coast and a bit cooler . Can't help you with brewpubs in that area but was happy with what I saw in the part of Washinton I will be in.

I have been pondering the same things as you lately (sitting in lounge at singapore on the way back from interview now). I think I will probably take a couple of kegs, my 10gal cooler/mash tun, ventamatics but really I think that is about all. If you have just bought some nice SS pots then I would probably take em assuming you can ship em at someone elses cost, you could always sell them in the US or bring them back to sell. I currently use 50L kegs so I figure I can only get nicer.

Once I move I am not sure how soon I will start to brew again but hopefully within 12mnths. I am looking at the opportunity as a chance to get some b3 bling so really I may downgrade for a yr or two but hopefully buy a nice b3 sculpture and come back a well kitted out brewer indeed. (someone else can pay for the shipping). 

I am sure you are aware that electrical stuff unless happy @ 60Hz is a waste of time.

The undecided question I have is wether to sell my current gear that I don't plan on taking or keep it as a backup? Unless my dad wants to make use of it I will probably sell it/give away I guess? 

I would plan on buying a heap of brew gear no matter what you do!

Good luck :super:


----------



## razz (14/11/06)

Evening Ant. I don't suppose your company is paying for your personal effects to be transported to the US ? If not, then why not send out an SOS via some of the US forums before you go. Some kind soul will help you out with equipment or perhaps let you brew on a borrowed rig. B)


----------



## Trent (14/11/06)

Ant
A quick google search revealed a page that seems to have most of them listed at http://ericsbeerpage.com/Beer/Brewpub/Texas/houston.html and also alot appear to be available to review at http://beerexpedition.com/tx/b_houston.shtml or go to www.pubcrawler.com and check out the section on Houston. Its not the west coast, it appears, but ya wont go thirsty! I would also suggest subscribing to Zymurgy, you get access to TechTalk, a daily email forum, and it appears there are quite a few brewers in Houston and Texas ready to give up their favourite haunts to people in search of good beer All the best with you plans over there, and the same to JasonY. Jason, if you ever make the trek north into BC, pick yourself up a bottle or 3 of Phillips' Amnesiac. One of my favourite double IPA's on the planet. Actually, anything by Phillips Brweing, and ya cant go wrong.
All the best
Trent


----------



## ant (16/11/06)

All good replies - thanks gents. I will pencil in the next WCB to come and chat to Brian, will probably take most of the gear (except fridges, etc) as company is paying for a container, and maybe look at changing out anything elec over there - probably replacing some of the BSP fittings for NPT too. Will have to study the pubcrawler (and these other links) form guide when house hunting... Zymurgy subscription is an exceelent idea too - beers!


----------



## Doogiechap (16/11/06)

Ant, any electrical heating elements you buy in the States buy in pairs and use in parallel, when you come 'home' connect them in series. 110v+ 110v nearly =240v  
Cheers
Doug


----------



## /// (16/11/06)

Who needs Electricity when you have FIRE FIRE FIRE. (aka gas!)

Sorry old Beavis and Butthead episodes coming thru...


----------



## Wheels (17/11/06)

Ant,

A few places well worth trying,

The Flying Saucer Draught Emporium Flying Saucer 

Saint Arnold Brewery with tours on weekends pretty good with samples St Arnolds

Brewshops Defalco's was great but then most of them are over there. Defalco's

Pete


----------



## kook (17/11/06)

I was in Dallas a few weeks back, and was suprised at the beer availability. In terms of US standards, yes it's a beer wasteland. But compared to Perth, there was a much larger range available. Houston is supposedly even better than Dallas.

Check out ratebeer.com's places section, or talk to the Houston guys if you want info on finding commercial beers. I'm sure the US HB forums have plenty of members in the Houston area.


----------



## ant (17/8/07)

Well, been here 5 months or so now, and have found that you can certainly get your hands on some nice beers without much effort. Below are some of the offerings from the local bottlo I've picked up over the last few weeks:



"Darwin Stubbies" L to R: Lagunitas Maximus IPA, Great Divide Fresh Hop Pale Ale, Stone IPA, Stone Arrogant Bastard, Sam Adams 1997 Triple Bock, Maredsous 10 Triple, Avery Fourteenth Anniversary Ale, Avery The Reverend Quadruple.



L to R: Flying Dog Pale Ale, North Coast Red Seal Ale, SNPA, Dogfish Head 90 Minute IPA, Victory Hop Devil, Victory Hop Wallop, Avery IPA , Pete's Wicked Ale, Shiner 98th Anniversary Bavarian Amber. Standouts are the Avery IPA and Dogfish 90 minute for mine, with the Victory Hop Devil in the mix too.



L to R: Avery Beast Grand Cru (16.42% !!!), Vicotry Prima Pils, Lagunitas Sirius Cream Ale, Real Ale Rio Blanco Pale Ale, Blanche De Bruxelles Wit, Paulaner Hefeweizen (I know the last two aren't local, but still good examples of the styles - and it is summer over here!). The Grand Cru was fantastic - the aromas as it warmed!


----------



## Doc (17/8/07)

Hey Ant,

What a great selection.
How was the Avery Fourteen and Quadruple ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (17/8/07)

Fantastic photos ant.

I have tried a couple of the Avery beers, the IPA which was delish and Big A IPA which was also delish :chug: 

Have you found some decent beers on tap over there in Houston?

C&B
TDA


----------



## ant (21/8/07)

> How was the Avery Fourteen and Quadruple ?



Avery Reverend Quadruple
Appearance - Deep amber to copper, head did not persist and disappeared quickly, leaving a little lacing. Even in the glass it looks like it will be thick and syrupy.
Aroma smells like candi sugar, with what I would describe as typical Belgian yeast notes (raisin and blood plum type phenols). Sticking the nose right in gives you some alc apparent at end of sniff.
Taste the sugars are the dominant player here for me; sweet with some caramel is on the front, mid and back of the palate. The raisin type characters from the yeast are prominent, but not in the drivers seat compared to the sugars. Alcohol also apparent, and not just as it warms. Fella I was drinking it with said it reminded him a bit of a sweet pastry like a glazed raisin scroll dipped in vodka, and I could see where he was coming from!
Mouthfeel - smooth, definitely a bit syrupy and sticky.
Overall - heaviness of a barleywine and reminiscent of a tripel in some ways. Was a bit cloying by the end for me it started sweet and stayed there.


Avery Fourteen
??? Will crack this week.





> Have you found some decent beers on tap over there in Houston?



Oh yes. Richmond Arms and the Ginger Man have become my faves. The web pages aren't all that up to date, but there are plenty of US microbrews to try, including heaps of seasonals. They've also rekindled my love affair with Lindemans Framboise...

PS - picked up a bottle of Saison Dupont at the local supermarket for $4. In the SUPERMARKET. How crazy is that?


----------



## johnnymax (22/8/07)

Howdy Ant,

The flying Saucer located in Down Town Houston has about 105 beers on tap!
Welcome to my home State. If you really want to get plugged into some real beer. Look up the Homebrew club (for you guys down under that would be Craft Brew Club) anyway, look up the Texas Foam Rangers. They meet once a month at De Falcos homebrew supply store in Houston. You talk about a lot of beer and beer education it is wild. I live 100 miles to the East in Vidor just outside Beaumomt. Shoot me your number and I will give you a ring. I am a member of a local club here in Beaumont, but I am also a Foam Ranger. 
I assume you are doing work in the oil field. I am also and I have been working 12 hour days for the last 8 months. :unsure:


----------



## Stuster (22/8/07)

ant said:


> Oh yes. Richmond Arms and the Ginger Man have become my faves. The web pages aren't all that up to date, but there are plenty of US microbrews to try, including heaps of seasonals. They've also rekindled my love affair with Lindemans Framboise...
> 
> PS - picked up a bottle of Saison Dupont at the local supermarket for $4. In the SUPERMARKET. How crazy is that?



Mods, any chance we can bin this thread and ban ant for ever and ever. :angry: :lol: 

You lucky, lucky, lucky.....


----------



## ausdb (22/8/07)

ant said:


> Sam Adams 1997 Triple Bock


We tasted a bottle of this provided by Brian the WCB pres, the most un beer like beer I have ever tasted, very vegemitey (is that a word?) from all the dead yeast that gave up the ghost in creating it!

PS WCB pres did a bit of time at St Arnolds, get in touch he may be able ot hook you up to get the royal tour


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (22/8/07)

... I suspect he is also an ex- Foam Ranger.


----------



## johnnymax (24/8/07)

Well I talked to Ant on the phone. I hope to meet him at the Flying Saucer.
Here is a list of imported beers you can get in Houston at specs
---------------------------------------------------------------
Description Size Price Price Size 

ABBOT * ALE (ENGLAND) 6PK 12OZ 9.29 34.44 [ 4]
LNNR [ENGLAND]

AFFLIGEM BLONDE ALE * (BELGIUM) 12OZ 10.26 38.01 [ 4]
6PK NRB [BELGIUM]

ALFA LAGER * (GREECE) 6PK 11.2oz 8.35 30.93 [ 4]
NRB [GREECE]

ALHAMBRA PREMIUM LAGER * (SPAIN) 12oz 8.01 29.68 [ 4]
6PK LNNR [SPAIN]

AMSTEL * LIGHT BEER(HOLLAND)12PK 12 OZ 13.66 27.33 [ 2]
NRB 

AMSTEL * LIGHT BEER(HOLLAND)6PK 12 OZ 7.69 28.49 [ 4]
CANS [HOLLAND]

AMSTEL * LIGHT BEER(HOLLAND)6PK 12 OZ 8.29 30.74 [ 4]
NRB 

AMSTEL * LIGHT BEER(HOLLAND)EACH 12 OZ 1.99 [24]
NRB [HOLLAND]

AMSTEL LIGHT * (HOLLAND) FRIDGE 12 OZ 13.66 27.33 [ 2]
PACK CANS [HOLLAND]

ASAHI * KURONAMA(JAPANESE 11.2OZ 13.47 49.91 [ 4]
ALE) 6PKLNNR [JAPAN]

ASAHI * SUPER DRY BEER (JAPAN) 12 OZ 6.97 25.83 [ 4]
6PAK 

ASAHI * SUPER DRY BEER (JAPAN) 12 OZ 1.84 [24]
EACH 

ASAHI * SUPER DRY(JAPANESE 12 OZ 11.33 [ 1]
BEER)12PK CANS [JAPAN]

ASAHI BREWMASTER'S SELECT 12 OZ 8.65 32.06 [ 4]
* (JAPAN) 6PK LNNR [JAPAN]

AUGUSTINER * DARK BRAU BEER 12 OZ 11.55 42.77 [ 4]
(GERMANY) 6PAK 

AUGUSTINER * LIGHT BRAU BEER 12 OZ 11.55 42.77 [ 4]
(GERMANY) 6PAK 

AYINGER CELEBRATOR * DOPPLE 11.2 O 11.13 61.80 [ 6]
BOCK(GERMANY)4PK NRB [GERMANY]

B.B. BURGERBRAU (CZECH REPUBLIC) 12 OZ 7.87 29.17 [ 4]
* 6PK LNNR [CZECH REPUBLIC]

B.B. BURGERBRAU (CZECH REPUBLIC) 12 OZ 1.88 [24]
* LNNR EACH [CZECH REPUBLIC]

BAHIA * CERVEZA ESPECIAL(GUATEMALA) 12 OZ 5.13 18.98 [ 4]
LNNR [GUATEMALA]

BALTIKA #5 GOLDEN LAGER * 330ml 9.29 34.44 [ 4]
(RUSSIA) 6PK NRB [RUSSIA]

BALTIKA #7 EXPORT LAGER * 330ml 9.29 34.44 [ 4]
(RUSSIA) 6PK NRB [RUSSIA]

BARBAR GOLDEN HONEY ALE * 11.2oz 11.01 61.16 [ 6]
(BELGIUM) 4PK NRB [BELGIUM]

BASS * ALE (BEER ENGLAND) 12 OZ 7.32 27.12 [ 4]
6PAK [ENGLAND]

BASS ALE PUB POUR * 4PK CANS 16.9oz 7.22 40.11 [ 6]
[ENGLAND]

BAVARIA * BEER(HOLLAND)12PK NRB 12PK 9.46 18.93 [ 2]

BAVARIA * BEER(HOLLAND)6PK 12 OZ 6.73 24.93 [ 4]
NRB [ ]

BAVARIA * BEER(HOLLAND)SINGLES 12 OZ 1.60 [24]

BECK'S * DARK BEER (GERMANY) 12 OZ 13.22 26.44 [ 2]
12PAK 

BECK'S * DARK BEER (GERMANY) 6PAK 12 OZ 7.27 26.93 [ 4]

BECK'S * OKTOBERFEST BEER 12PK 13.22 26.44 [ 2]
(GERMANY) 12PK [GERMANY]

BECK'S * OKTOBERFEST BEER 12 OZ 7.27 26.93 [ 4]
(GERMANY) 6PAK 

BECK'S * PREMIER LIGHT (GERMANY) 12 OZ 7.27 26.93 [ 4]
6PK LNNR 

BECK'S * PREMIER LIGHT (GERMANY) 12 OZ 1.99 [24]
LNNR EACH [GERMANY]

BECK'S * REGULAR BEER (GERMANY) 12 OZ 13.22 26.44 [ 2]
12PAK 

BECK'S * REGULAR BEER (GERMANY) 12 OZ 7.27 26.93 [ 4]
6PAK 

BECK'S * REGULAR BEER (GERMANY) 16 OZ 1.75 26.88 [24]
CAN 

BELHAVEN SCOTTISH ALE * (SCOTLAND) 12 OZ 8.41 31.21 [ 4]
6PK NRB 

BELHAVEN SCOTTISH ALE * (SCOTLAND) 14.9oz 2.51 38.48 [24]
CANS [SCOTLAND]

BELHAVEN ST. ANDREWS ALE * 12 OZ 8.41 31.21 [ 4]
(SCOTLAND) 6PK NRB 

BERNARD PREMIUM LAGER * (CZECH 12oz 8.01 29.68 [ 4]
REPUBLIC) 6PK NRB [CZECH REPUBLIC

BERNARD PREMIUM LAGER * (CZECH 16.9oz 2.96 54.93 [20]
REPUBLIC) NRB [CZECH REPUBLIC]

BIRRA MORETTI * (ITALY) 12PK 12 oz 16.82 31.17 [ 2]
NRB [ITALY]

BIRRA MORETTI * (ITALY) 6PK 12 OZ 8.41 31.17 [ 4]
NRB [ITALY]

BITBURGER * BEER (GERMAN) 12 OZ 11.55 21.39 [ 2]
12PAK [GERMAN]

BITBURGER * BEER (GERMANY) 6PAK 12 OZ 8.00 29.64 [ 4]

BITBURGER * LIGHT(GERMANY)12PK 12 OZ 11.55 21.39 [ 2]
NRB [GERMANY]

BITBURGER * PREMIUM(GERMAN 12 OZ 25.67 [ 1]
BEER)SUITCASE [GERMANY]

BITBURGER BEER * W/GLASS(GERMANY)6P 12 OZ 7.69 28.49 [ 4]
[GERMANY]

BITBURGER LIGHT BEER * (GERMANY) 12 oz 8.00 29.64 [ 4]
6PK NRB [GERMANY]

BITBURGER LIGHT BEER * (GERMANY) 12 oz 1.92 [24]
NRB EACH [GERMANY]

BLACKTHORN * CIDER 4PAK [ENGLAND] 11 0Z 6.84 38.04 [ 6]

BLANCHE DE BRUXELLES * (BELGIUM) 11.2oz 8.00 44.46 [ 6]
4PK NRB [BELGIUM]

BLUE MOON BELGIAN STYLE SEASONAL 12oz 7.07 26.22 [ 4]
ALE (CANADA) 6PK NRB [CANADA]

BODDINGTON'S PUB DRAUGHT * 16 OZ 7.22 40.11 [ 6]
(ENGLAND) 4PK CANS [ENGLAND]

BOHEMIA * (MEXICO) 6PK NRB 12 OZ 8.29 30.74 [ 4]

BRASSERIE DES ROCS BLONDE 11.2oz 14.55 80.86 [ 6]
* (BELGIUM) 4PK NRB [BELGIUM]

CABRO * LAGER(GUATEMALA)6PK 12 OZ 7.05 26.12 [ 4]
LNNR [GUATEMALA]

CABRO * LAGER(GUATEMALA)EACH 12 OZ 1.67 25.75 [24]
[GUATEMALA]

CARACOLE * ARTISANAL AMBER 11.2 O 12.84 71.37 [ 6]
ALE(BELGIUM)4PK NRB [BELGIUM]

CARLSBERG ELEPHANT MALT * 11.2 O 7.19 26.64 [ 4]
6PK LNNR [DENMARK]

CARLSBERG LAGER (DENMARK) 11.2oz 13.48 24.98 [ 2]
12PK NRB [DENMARK]

CARLSBERG LAGER * (DENMARK) 11.2 o 7.19 26.64 [ 4]
6PK NRB [DENMARK]

CARTA BLANCA BEER * (MEXICO) 12 OZ 5.79 21.46 [ 4]
6PK LNNR 

CARTA BLANCA BEER * (MEXICO) 12 OZ 1.38 [24]
LNNR EACH 

CERVEZA * LA TROPICAL(CUBAN 12OZ 7.19 26.64 [ 4]
STYLE PILSNER)6PKLNNR [U.S.A.]

CERVEZA * PACIFICO CLARA(MEXICO)12P 12 OZ 13.66 27.33 [ 2]
LNNR [MEXICO]

CERVEZA * PACIFICO CLARA(MEXICO)6PK 12 OZ 7.83 29.02 [ 4]
LNNR [MEXICO]

CERVEZA AGUILA (COLOMBIAN 12OZ 6.29 23.32 [ 4]
BREW)6PKLNNR [COLOMBIA]

CHAPEAU APRICOT LAMBIC BEER 12oz 5.12 56.81 [12]
* (BELGIUM) NRB [BELGIUM]

CHAPEAU BANANA LAMBIC BEER 12oz 5.12 56.81 [12]
* (BELGIUM) NRB [BELGIUM]

CHAPEAU CHERRY LAMBIC BEER 12oz 5.12 56.81 [12]
* (BELGIUM) NRB [BELGIUM]

CHAPEAU FARO * (BELGIUM) NRB 12oz 5.12 56.81 [12]
[BELGIUM]

CHAPEAU FRAMBOISE LAMBIC BEER 12oz 5.12 56.81 [12]
* (BELGIUM) NRB [BELGIUM]

CHAPEAU PECHE LAMBIC BEER 12oz 5.12 56.81 [12]
* (BELGIUM) NRB [BELGIUM]

CHAPEAU PINEAPPLE LAMBIC BEER 12oz 5.12 56.81 [12]
* (BELGIUM) NRB [BELGIUM]

CHAPEAU PLUM LAMBIC BEER * 12oz 5.12 56.81 [12]
(BELGIUM) NRB [BELGIUM]

CHAPEAU STRAWBERRY LAMBIC 12oz 5.12 56.81 [12]
BEER * (BELGIUM) NRB [BELGIUM]

CHIMAY * CINQ CENTS ALE (BELGIUM) 11.2oz 4.67 86.15 [24]
SINGLES [BELGIUM]

CHIMAY * GRANDE RESERVE ALE 11.2oz 5.25 103.65 [24]
(BELGIUM) SINGLES [BELGIUM]

CHIMAY * RED(BELGIAN ALE)4PK 11.2oz 16.83 93.99 [ 6]
NRB [BELGIUM]

CHIMAY * TRAPPIST RED ALE 11.2oz 4.67 [24]
(BELGIUM) SINGLES [BELGIUM]

CLUB COLOMBIA PILSNER (COLOMBIAN 12OZ 6.29 23.32 [ 4]
BREW)6PKLNNR [COLOMBIA]

COOPERS BEST * EXTRA STOUT 12 OZ 10.00 37.06 [ 4]
BEER (AUSTRALIA) 6PAK [AUSTRALIA]

COOPERS BEST * SPARKLING ALE 12 OZ 10.00 37.06 [ 4]
(BEER AUSTRALIA) 6PAK [AUSTRALIA]

COOPERS LAGER * (AUSTRALIA) 12.7oz 10.00 37.06 [ 4]
6PK NRB [AUSTRALIA]

COOPERS PALE ALE (AUSTRALIA) 12 OZ 10.00 37.06 [ 4]
6PK NR BOTTLES [AUSTRALIA]

CORONA * CORONITA BEER (MEXICO) 7 OZ 5.48 20.32 [ 4]
6PAK [MEXICO]

CORONA * EXTRA BEER (MEXICO) 12 OZ 13.66 27.33 [ 2]
12PAK 

CORONA * EXTRA BEER (MEXICO) EACH 12 OZ 1.99 [24]

CORONA * LIGHT BEER (MEXICO) 12 OZ 13.66 27.33 [ 2]
12PAK 

CORONA * LIGHT BEER (MEXICO) 6PAK 12 OZ 7.83 29.02 [ 4]

CORONA EXTRA * (MEXICO) CANS 12OZ 1.99 30.56 [24]
[MEXICO]

CORONA EXTRA BEER (MEXICO) 12 OZ 7.83 29.02 [ 4]
6PK LNNR [MEXICO]

CORONITA EXTRA * 24 LOOSE 7oz 21.36 [ 1]
LNNRB [MEXICO]

CRISTAL * LAGER (PERU) 12PK 12 OZ 11.07 20.51 [ 2]
LNNR [PERU]

CRISTAL LAGER * (PERU) 6PK 12OZ 6.25 23.17 [ 4]
LNNR [PERU]

CUSQUENA * CERVEZA (PERU) 12 OZ 7.69 28.49 [ 4]
6PK LNNR 

CUSQUENA * CERVEZA (PERU) 12 OZ 1.84 [24]
LNNR EACH 

CZECHVAR * PREMIUM LAGER(CZECH 12 OZ 8.98 33.25 [ 4]
REPUBLIC)6PK LNNR [CZECH REPUBLIC

CZECHVAR LAGER * (CZECH REPUBLIC) 12oz 13.47 24.96 [ 2]
12PK NRB [CZECH REPUBLIC]

DANSBERG * LAGER (INDIA) 6PK 12 OZ 7.36 27.31 [ 4]
NRB [INDIA]

DANSBERG * LAGER (INDIA)EACH 12 OZ 1.84 [24]
[INDIA]

DE KONINCK * ALE(BELGIUM)4PK 11.2 O 7.92 43.96 [ 6]
NRB [BELGIUM]

DE KONINCK * ALE(BELGIUM)EACH 11.2 O 2.77 [24]
[BELGIUM]

DE KONINCK * BELGIAN ALE(BELGIUM)6P 11 OZ 11.55 42.77 [ 4]
NRB 

DE KONINCK * CUVEE ALE(BELGIUM)4PK 11.2 O 8.56 47.53 [ 6]
NRB [BELGIUM]

DELIRIUM NOCTURNUM 11.2OZ 3.98 88.67 [24]

DENDERMONDE ABBY ALE * (BELGIUM) 11.2oz 9.23 68.42 [ 8]
3PK NRB [BELGIUM]

DINKEL ACKER * DARK BEER (GERMANY) 12 OZ 6.08 22.55 [ 4]
6PAK 

DINKEL ACKER * LIGHT BEER 12 OZ 6.08 22.55 [ 4]
(GERMANY) 6PAK 

DINKEL ACKER * LIGHT BEER(GERMANY)1 12 OZ 12.18 22.55 [ 2]
NRB [GERMANY]

DINKEL ACKER DARK * (GERMANY) 12oz 12.18 22.55 [ 2]
12PK NRB [GERMANY]

DOS EQUIS * XX AMBER BEER 12 OZ 14.03 28.06 [ 2]
(MEXICO) 12PAK 

DOS EQUIS * XX AMBER BEER 12 OZ 7.78 28.83 [ 4]
(MEXICO) 6PAK 

DOS EQUIS * XX LAGER BEER 12 OZ 14.03 28.06 [ 2]
(MEXICO) 12PAK 

DOS EQUIS * XX LAGER BEER 12 OZ 7.78 28.83 [ 4]
(MEXICO) 6PAK 

DUPONT SAISON * (BELGIUM) 330ML 5.25 58.82 [12]
NRB [BELGIUM]

DUVEL * ALE (BELGIUM) 4PK 11.2 O 13.06 72.58 [ 6]
NRB WITH GLASS [BELGIUM]

DUVEL ALE * (BELGIUM) 4PK 11.2 O 8.94 49.67 [ 6]
NRB [BELGIUM]

EFES PILSNER * (TURKEY) 6PK 330mL 7.19 26.64 [ 4]
LNNR [TURKEY]

ERDINGER * HEFE WEISSE(GERMAN 11.2 O 9.62 35.63 [ 4]
BEER)6PKNRB [GERMANY]

ERDINGER OKTOBERFEST * (GERMANY) 11.2oz 9.62 35.63 [ 4]
6PK NRB [GERMANY]

EXPORT 33 (VIETNAM) 6PK LNNR 12 OZ 8.65 32.06 [ 4]
[VIETNAM]

FAMOSA BEER (GUATEMALA) 6PK LNNR 12OZ 8.01 29.68 [ 4]

FISCHER * LABELLE BEER (FRANCE) 12 OZ 9.94 36.82 [ 4]
6PAK 

FISCHER D'ALSACE * AMBER(FRANCE)6PK 12OZ 9.77 36.21 [ 4]
[FRANCE]

FLENSBURGER DUNKEL LAGER * 12oz 2.04 37.82 [20]
(GERMANY) NRB [GERMANY]

FLENSBURGER GOLD LAGER * (GERMANY) 12oz 2.04 37.82 [20]
NRB [GERMANY]

FLENSBURGER HEFE-WEIZEN * 12oz 2.04 37.82 [20]
(GERMANY) NRB [GERMANY]

FLENSBURGER PILSENER * (GERMANY) 12oz 2.04 37.82 [20]
NRB [GERMANY]

FORET ORGANIC SAISON ALE (BELGIUM) 11.2oz 4.51 100.49 [24]
* NRB [BELGIUM]

FOSTERS * LAGER BEER (AUSTRALIA) 12 OZ 12.26 24.53 [ 2]
12PAK BTLES 

FOSTERS * LAGER BEER (AUSTRALIA) 12 OZ 7.07 26.22 [ 4]
6PAK 

FOSTERS * LAGER BEER (AUSTRALIA) 12 OZ 1.69 [24]
EACH 

FRANZISKANER * HEFE WEISS 12 OZ 7.69 28.49 [ 4]
(BEER GERMANY) 6PAK 

FRANZISKANER * HEFE WEISSE(GERMAN 12 OZ 14.11 26.12 [ 2]
BEER)12PKNRB [U.S.A.]

FULLERS * ESB EXPORT ALE (BEER 11.2 O 10.32 38.21 [ 4]
ENGLAND) 6PAK [ENGLAND]

FULLERS * LONDON PORTER 6PK 11.2 O 10.32 38.21 [ 4]
LNNR [ENGLAND]

GOLDEN EAGLE * LAGER (INDIA) 12 OZ 7.36 27.31 [ 4]
6PK NRB [INDIA]

GOLDEN EAGLE * LAGER (INDIA) 12 OZ 1.84 [24]
EACH [INDIA]

GROLSCH * PREMIUM LAGER BEER 12 OZ 12.98 24.05 [ 2]
(HOLLAND) 12PAK 

GROLSCH * PREMIUM LAGER BEER 12 OZ 6.31 23.64 [ 4]
(HOLLAND) 6PAK 

GROLSCH * PREMIUM LAGER(HOLLAND)4PK 16 OZ 7.71 42.82 [ 6]
NRB [HOLLAND]

GROLSCH LIGHT LAGER * (HOLLAND) 12oz 6.31 23.64 [ 4]
6PK NRB [HOLLAND]

GUINNESS PUB DRAUGHT * (IRELAND) 14.9oz 7.22 40.11 [ 6]
4PK CANS [IRELAND]

GUINNESS PUB DRAUGHT * (IRELAND) 11.2oz 8.93 33.06 [ 4]
6PK NRB [IRELAND]

GUINNESS STOUT * (IRELAND) 11.2oz 8.93 33.06 [ 4]
6PK NRB [IRELAND]

HAAGEN LAGER * 6PK LNNR 12 OZ 5.78 21.41 [ 4]
[AUSTRALIA]

HACKER PSCHORR * DUNKEL BRAU 16 OZ 2.22 39.56 [20]
BEER (GERMANY) SINGLES 

HACKER PSCHORR * EDELHELL 12 OZ 9.23 34.21 [ 4]
BEER (GERMANY) 6PAK 

HACKER PSCHORR * OKTOBERFEST 12 OZ 9.23 34.21 [ 4]
BEER (GERMANY) 6PAK 

HACKER PSCHORR DUNKELL WEISSE 6PK 12OZ 9.23 34.21 [ 4]

HACKER PSCHORR WEISE KRISTALL 12OZ 9.23 34.21 [ 4]
6PKS 

HACKER PSCHORR WEISS * (GERMANY) 12oz 9.23 34.21 [ 4]
6PK NRB [GERMANY]

HARBIN LAGER * (CHINA) 6PK 11.2oz 5.91 21.88 [ 4]
LNNR [CHINA]

HARBIN LAGER * (CHINA) NRB [CHINA] 20.3oz 2.06 20.15 [12]

HARP LAGER * (IRELAND) 6PK NRB 12 OZ 7.65 28.36 [ 4]

HEINEKEN * DARK BEER(HOLLAND)6PK 12 OZ 8.29 30.74 [ 4]
NRB 

HEINEKEN LAGER * (HOLLAND) 12 OZ 13.66 27.33 [ 2]
12PK KEG CANS [HOLLAND]

HEINEKEN LAGER * (HOLLAND) 12 OZ 13.66 27.33 [ 2]
12PK NRB 

HEINEKEN LAGER * (HOLLAND) 12 OZ 22.09 [ 1]
18PK NRB [HOLLAND]

HEINEKEN LAGER * (HOLLAND) 12 OZ 8.29 30.74 [ 4]
6PK NRB 

HEINEKEN LAGER * (HOLLAND) 16oz 1.71 33.35 [24]
CANS [HOLLAND]

HEINEKEN PREMIUM LIGHT * (HOLLAND) 12oz 13.66 27.33 [ 2]
12PK CANS [HOLLAND]

HEINEKEN PREMIUM LIGHT * (HOLLAND) 12oz 13.66 27.33 [ 2]
12PK NRB [HOLLAND]

HEINEKEN PREMIUM LIGHT * (HOLLAND) 12oz 8.29 30.74 [ 4]
6PK NRB [HOLLAND]

HOBGOBLIN * ALE(ENGLAND)6PK 12 OZ 10.26 38.01 [ 4]
NRB [ENGLAND]

HOEGAARDEN WHITE ALE * (BELGIUM) 11.2oz 9.26 34.31 [ 4]
6PK NRB [BELGIUM]

HOFBRAU * HEFE WEIZEN(GERMANY)6PK 12 OZ 8.51 31.49 [ 4]
NRB [GERMANY]

HOFBRAU * OKTOBERFEST(GERMANY)6PK 12 OZ 8.51 31.49 [ 4]
LNNR [GERMANY]

HOFBRAU DUNKEL (GERMANY) 6PK 12oZ 8.51 31.49 [ 4]
NRB [GERMANY]

HOFBRAU MAIBOCK (GERMANY) 12oz 10.11 37.44 [ 4]
6PK NRB [GERMANY]

HOFBRAU ORIGINAL ALE* (GERMANY) 12 OZ 8.51 31.49 [ 4]
6PK NRB [GERMANY]

HOLLANDIA LAGER * (HOLLAND) 12OZ 9.93 19.84 [ 2]
12PK NRB 

HOLLANDIA LAGER * (HOLLAND) 12OZ 6.29 23.32 [ 4]
6PK NRB 

HUE * BEER(VIETNAM)6PK NRB 12 OZ 8.98 33.25 [ 4]
[U.S.A.]

JAMES BOAG'S PREMIUM LAGER 12oz 9.62 35.63 [ 4]
* (TASMANIA) 6PK NRB [TASMANIA]

K * CIDER (ENGLAND) 6PK NRB 275ML 6.73 24.93 [ 4]
[ENGLAND]

K * CIDER (ENGLAND) SINGLE 275ML 1.60 [24]
[ENGLAND]

KARMELIET TRIPEL ALE * (BELGIUM) 11.2oz 14.55 80.86 [ 6]
4PK NRB [BELGIUM]

KASTAAR OLD STYLE ALE * (BELGIUM) 11.2oz 8.19 60.72 [ 8]
3PK NRB [BELGIUM]

KINGFISHER * INDIA STYLE LAGER(NY 12OZ 8.67 32.12 [ 4]
MICRO)6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

KIRIN * ICHIBAN BEER (JAPAN) 12 OZ 5.91 21.88 [ 4]
6PAK [JAPAN]

KIRIN LIGHT BEER * (JAPAN) 12 0Z 5.91 21.88 [ 4]
6PK LNNR [JAPAN]

KONIG LUDWIG * WEISS(GERMANY)6PK 11.2 O 7.18 26.60 [ 4]
NRB [GERMANY]

KONIG PILSNER * (GERMANY) 12oz 12.01 22.24 [ 2]
12PK NRB [GERMANY]

KONIG PILSNER PREMIUM BEER 12oz 7.00 25.93 [ 4]
* (GERMANY) 6PK LNNR [GERMANY]

KONINGSHOEVEN BLOND ALE * 11.2oz 7.69 42.75 [ 6]
(HOLLAND) 4PK NRB [HOLLAND]

KONINGSHOEVEN DUBBEL TRAPPIST 11.2oz 14.43 80.22 [ 6]
ALE * (HOLLAND) 4PK NRN [HOLLAND]

KONINGSHOEVEN QUADRUPEL TRAPPIST 11.2oz 16.36 90.93 [ 6]
ALE * (HOLLAND)4PK NRB [HOLLAND

KOSTRIZER * BLACK LAGER(GERMANY)6PK 12OZ 8.07 29.93 [ 4]
LNNR [GERMANY]

KRONENBOURG 1664 * (FRANCE) 11.2oz 9.00 33.36 [ 4]
6PK NRB [FRANCE]

KWAK ALE * (BELGIUM) 4PK NRB 11.2 O 14.55 80.86 [ 6]
[BELGIUM]

LA FLOREFFE PRIMA MELIOR * 11.2oz 11.01 61.16 [ 6]
(BELGIUM) 4PK NRB [BELGIUM]

LABATT'S BEER * (CANADA) 6PK 12OZ 6.66 24.69 [ 4]
LNNR [CANADA]

LIEFMANS FRAMBOZEN ALE * (BELGIUM) 12oz 5.55 58.59 [12]
NRB [BELGIUM]

LIEFMANS GOUDENBAND BROWN 12oz 5.55 58.59 [12]
ALE * (BELGIUM) NRB [BELGIUM]

LIEFMANS KRIEK ALE * (BLGIUM) 12oz 5.55 58.59 [12]
NRB [BELGIUM]

LIEFMANS LUCIFER GOLDEN ALE 11.2oz 10.00 55.60 [ 6]
* (BELGIUM) 4PK NRB [BELGIUM]

LINDEMANS * FRAMBOISE LAMBIC 12 OZ 5.55 58.59 [12]
BEER (BELGIUM) SINGLES [BELGIUM]

LINDEMANS * KRIEK LAMBIC BEER 12 OZ 5.55 58.59 [12]
(BELGIUM) SINGLES [BELGIUM]

LINDEMANS * PECHE LAMBIC BEER 12 OZ 5.55 58.59 [12]
(BELGIUM) SINGLES [BELGIUM]

LINDEMANS CASSIS * LAMBIC 12 OZ 5.55 58.59 [12]
BEER(BELGIUM) [BELGIUM]

LINDEMANS GUEUZE LAMBIC ALE 12 oz 5.55 58.59 [12]
* (BELGIUM) NRB SINGLE [BELGIUM]

LINDEMANS POMME LAMBIC BEER 12oz 5.55 58.59 [12]
* (BELGIUM) NRB [BELGIUM]

LOWENBRAU SPECIAL BEER (GERMANY) 12oz 8.29 30.74 [ 4]
6PK 

MACKESON * TRIPLE STOUT(ENGLISH 12 OZ 15.00 27.79 [ 2]
BEER)12PK NRB [ENGLAND]

MACKESON TRIPLE STOUT (BEER 12 OZ 7.18 26.60 [ 4]
ENGLAND) 6PK 

MARATHON LAGER * (GREECE) 11.2oz 8.35 30.93 [ 4]
6PK NRB [GREECE]

MAREDSOUS ALE 10% * (BELGIUM) 11.2oz 8.94 49.67 [ 6]
4PK NRB 

MAREDSOUS ALE 10% *(BELGIUM) 11.2oz 3.59 [24]
NRB EACH 

MAREDSOUS ALE 8% * (BELGIUM) 11.2oz 8.94 49.67 [ 6]
4PK NRB [BELGIUM]

MELBOURN BROS. * APRICOT LAMBIC 12 OZ 5.44 57.54 [12]
BEER (ENGLAND) NRB [ENGLAND]

MELBOURN BROS. * CHERRY LAMBIC 12 OZ 5.44 57.54 [12]
BEER (ENGLAND) NRB [ENGLAND]

MELBOURN BROS. * STRAWBERRY 12 OZ 5.44 57.54 [12]
LAMBIC BEER (ENGLAND) NRB [ENGLAND]

MISSISSIPPI MUD * LAGER (USA 16 OZ 5.38 29.91 [ 6]
BEER) 4PK NRB [U.S.A. ]

MISSISSIPPI MUD * LAGER(USA 16OZ 2.23 34.23 [24]
BEER) SINGLES 

MODELO * ESPECIAL BEER (MEXICO) 12 OZ 1.40 21.51 [24]
CANS 

MODELO * ESPECIAL BEER (MEXICO) 12 OZ 7.83 29.02 [ 4]
NR 6PAK 

MODELO * ESPECIAL(MEXICO)12PK 12OZ 10.45 20.91 [ 2]
CANS [MEXICO]

MODELO * ESPECIAL(MEXICO)12PK 12 OZ 13.66 27.33 [ 2]
NRB [MEXICO]

MOINETTE ALE (BELGIUM) NRB 11.2oz 4.20 95.47 [24]
[BELGIUM]

MOLSON * CANADIAN(CANADA)6PK 12 OZ 6.66 24.69 [ 4]
NRB [CANADA]

MOLSON * GOLDEN BEER (CANADA) 12 OZ 6.66 24.69 [ 4]
6PAK 

MONTE CARLO * LAGER(GUATEMALA)6PK 12 OZ 7.05 26.12 [ 4]
LNNR [GUATEMALA]

MOOSEHEAD * BEER (CANADA) 12PAK 12 OZ 12.82 23.74 [ 2]

MOOSEHEAD * BEER (CANADA) 6PAK 12 OZ 6.67 24.74 [ 4]

MURPHY'S * IRISH AMBER ALE 12 OZ 7.53 27.88 [ 4]
6PK NRB [IRELAND]

McEWANS * SCOTCH ALE(SCOTLAND)6PK 12 OZ 10.22 37.87 [ 4]
NRB [SCOTLAND]

NEGRA * MODELO (MEXICO) NRB EACH 12 OZ 1.99 28.29 [24]

NEGRA * MODELO BEER(MEXICO)6PK 12 OZ 7.83 29.02 [ 4]
NRB 

NEGRA * MODELO(MEXICO)12PK 12 OZ 13.66 27.33 [ 2]
NRB [MEXICO]

NEWCASTLE * BROWN ALE (BEER 12 OZ 7.61 28.21 [ 4]
ENGLAND) 6PAK 

NEWCASTLE * BROWN ALE(ENGLAND)12PK 12 OZ 14.96 29.92 [ 2]
NRB 

NOSTRADAMUS * ARTISANAL BROWN 11.2 O 14.35 79.72 [ 6]
ALE(BELGIUM)4PK NRB [BELGIUM]

OETTINGER PILS (GERMANY) CANS 11.16o 0.83 13.64 [24]
[GERMANY]

OLD SPECKLED HEN ALE * (ENGLAND) 12 OZ 9.62 35.63 [ 4]
6PK NRB [ENGLAND]

OMMEGANG ABBEY ALE (BELGIUM) 12oz 9.00 50.03 [ 6]
4PK NRB [BELGIUM]

ORANJEBOOM * BEER (HOLLAND) 12 OZ 6.85 25.41 [ 4]
NR 6PAK 

ORANJEBOOM LAGER * (HOLLAND) 12 OZ 12.18 22.55 [ 2]
12PK NRB 

ORVAL TRAPPIST ALE * (BELGIUM) 11.2 O 4.81 53.65 [12]
SINGLES [BELGIUM]

PAULANER * HEFE WEIZEN BEER 12 OZ 8.21 30.40 [ 4]
(GERMANY) 6PAK 

PAULANER * HEFEWEIZEN(GERMANY)12PK 12 OZ 18.46 34.21 [ 2]
NRB [GERMANY]

PAULANER * OKTOBERFEST BEER 12 OZ 8.21 30.40 [ 4]
(GERMANY) 6PAK 

PAULANER * OKTOBERFEST BEER 12 OZ 2.21 [24]
(GERMANY) EACH 

PAULANER * OKTOBERFEST(GERMANY)12PK 12 OZ 18.46 34.21 [ 2]
NRB [GERMANY]

PAULANER * PREMIUM LAGER BEER 12 OZ 8.21 30.40 [ 4]
(GERMANY) 6PAK 

PAULANER * PREMIUM PILS (GERMAN) 12 OZ 8.21 30.40 [ 4]
6PK 

PAULANER * PREMIUM PILS(GERMANY)EAC 12OZ 2.21 [24]
[GERMANY]

PAULANER SALVATOR 6PK NRB 12 OZ 8.21 30.40 [ 4]

PERONI NASTRO AZZURRO * (ITALY) 12oz 8.81 32.64 [ 4]
6PK NRB [ITALY]

PETER'S * BEER (HOLLAND) 6PAK 12 OZ 6.47 23.98 [ 4]
[HOLLAND]

PETER'S * BEER (HOLLAND) EACH 12oz 1.45 [24]
[HOLLAND]

PILSENER * BEER (EL SALVADOR) 12 OZ 8.01 29.68 [ 4]
6PAK [EL SALVADOR]

PILSNER URQUELL (CZECH REPUBLIC) 12 OZ 8.17 30.26 [ 4]
6PK LNNR 

QUILMES * BEER(ARGENTINA)6PK 12 OZ 8.01 29.68 [ 4]
LNNR [ARGENTINA]

REBEL * BEER(CZECH REPUBLIC)6PK 12 OZ 8.19 30.36 [ 4]
LNNR [CZECH REPUBLIC]

RED STRIPE LAGER * (JAMAICA) 12 OZ 13.05 24.17 [ 2]
12PK NRB [JAMAICA]

RED STRIPE LAGER * (JAMAICA) 12 OZ 7.69 28.49 [ 4]
6PK NRB 

SAMUEL SMITH * IMPERIAL STOUT 12 OZ 9.46 52.81 [ 6]
ALE (ENGLAND) 4PAK 

SAMUEL SMITH * LAGER BEER 12 OZ 9.46 52.81 [ 6]
(ALE ENGLAND) 4PAK [ENGLAND]

SAMUEL SMITH * NUT BROWN ALE 12 OZ 9.46 52.81 [ 6]
(ENGLAND) 4PAK [ENGLAND]

SAMUEL SMITH * OATMEAL STOUT 12 OZ 9.46 52.81 [ 6]
ALE (ENGLAND) 4PAK [ENGLAND]

SAMUEL SMITH * ORGANIC TADCASTER(EN 12 OZ 9.46 52.81 [ 6]
ALE)4PK NRB [ENGLAND]

SAMUEL SMITH * PALE ALE (ENGLAND) 12 OZ 9.46 52.81 [ 6]
4PAK [ENGLAND]

SAMUEL SMITH * TADDY PORTER 12 OZ 9.46 52.81 [ 6]
ALE (ENGLAND) 4PAK 

SAMUEL SMITH * WINTER WELCOME 12 OZ 9.46 52.81 [ 6]
4PK NRB [ENGLAND]

SAMUEL SMITH INDIA PALE ALE 12OZ 9.46 52.81 [ 6]
(ENGLAND) 4PK NRB [ENGLAND]

SAMUEL SMITHS ORGANIC LAGER 12 OZ 9.46 52.81 [ 6]
* (ENGLAND) 4PK NRB [ENGLAND]

SAN MIGUEL * DARK LAGER (PHILLIPINE 12 OZ 7.52 27.83 [ 4]
6PK NRB [PHILLIPINES]

SAN MIGUEL * PREMIUM LAGER(PHILIPPI 12 OZ 7.52 27.83 [ 4]
LNNR [PHILLIPINES]

SAPPORO LIGHT * (JAPAN) 6PK 12 OZ 8.16 30.21 [ 4]
LNNR [JAPAN]

SAPPORO PREMIUM * (JAPAN) 12 OZ 7.17 26.55 [ 4]
6PK LNNR 

SATAN GOLD ALE * (BELGIUM) 11.2oz 8.19 60.72 [ 8]
3PK NRB [BELGIUM]

SATAN RED ALE * (BELGIUM) 11.2oz 8.19 60.72 [ 8]
3PK NRB [BELGIUM]

SAXO * ARTISANAL BLONDE ALE(BELGIUM 11.2 O 12.84 71.37 [ 6]
NRB [BELGIUM]

SAXO * ARTISANAL BLONDE ALE(BELGIUM 11.2 O 4.61 [24]
[BELGIUM]

SCHNEIDER AVENTINUS EISBOCK 11.2 o 5.47 122.07 [24]
* (GERMANY) NRB [GERMANY]

SCHNEIDER WEISSE HEFE WEIZEN 16.9oz 11.88 66.02 [ 6]
* (GERMANY) 4PK NRB [GERMANY]

SINGHA * LAGER(THAILAND)6PK 12 OZ 8.65 32.06 [ 4]
NRB [THAILAND]

SINGHA LIGHT BEER * (THAILAND) 11.2oz 8.65 32.06 [ 4]
6PK LNNR [THAILAND]

SOL * CERVEZA (MEXICO) 6PK 12 OZ 7.78 28.83 [ 4]
LNNR [MEXICO]

SOL * CERVEZA (MEXICO)12PK 12OZ 14.03 28.06 [ 2]
LNNR [MEXICO]

SPATEN * OKTOBERFEST BEER 12oz 7.69 28.49 [ 4]
(GERMANY) 6PAK [GERMANY]

SPATEN * OKTOBERFEST(GERMANY)12PK 12 OZ 14.11 26.12 [ 2]
NRB [GERMANY]

SPATEN * OPTIMATOR(GERMAN 12 OZ 7.69 28.49 [ 4]
BOCK)6PK NRB [GERMANY]

SPATEN * PREMIUM(GERMAN)12PK 12 OZ 14.11 26.12 [ 2]
NRB [GERMANY]

SPATEN * PREMIUM(GERMAN)6PK 12 OZ 7.69 28.49 [ 4]
NRB [GERMANY]

SPATEN OPTIMATOR * (GERMANY) 12 OZ 14.11 26.12 [ 2]
12PK NRB [GERMANY]

SPECIAL - BLOCK 6 ALE (BELGIUM) 11.2oz 8.19 60.72 [ 8]
3PK NRB [BELGIUM]

ST PAULI GIRL * DARK BEER 12 OZ 7.47 27.69 [ 4]
(GERMANY) 6PAK 

ST. BERNARDUS PATER 6 ABBEY 11.2oz 14.35 79.72 [ 6]
ALE (BELGIUM) 4PK NRB [BELGIUM]

ST. BERNARDUS WATOU TRIPEL 11.2oz 14.35 79.72 [ 6]
ALE * (BELGIUM) 4PK NRB [BELGIUM]

ST. PAULI GIRL LAGER * (GERMANY) 12 OZ 14.46 25.48 [ 2]
12PK NRB 

ST. PAULI GIRL LAGER * (GERMANY) 12 OZ 7.47 27.69 [ 4]
6PK NRB 

STEINLAGER * (NEW ZEALAND) 11.2oz 6.67 24.74 [ 4]
6PK LNNR [NEW ZEALAND]

STELLA ARTOIS LAGER * (BELGIUM) 11.2 O 8.81 32.64 [ 4]
6PK LNNR [BELGIUM]

STERKENS * DUBBEL ALE (BELGIUM) 11.2 O 9.46 35.12 [ 4]
6PK NRB [BELGIUM]

STERKENS * WHITE ALE (BELGIUM) 11.2 O 9.46 35.12 [ 4]
6PK NRB [BELGIUM]

STERKENS WHITE ALE (BELGIUM) 11.2oz 6.31 35.12 [ 6]
* 4PK NRB [BELGIUM]

STRONGBOW CIDER * (ENGLAND) 12oz 8.65 32.06 [ 4]
6PK NRB [ENGLAND]

SUPREMA PILSNER * (EL SALVADOR) 12 OZ 8.01 29.68 [ 4]
6PK NRB [EL SALVADOR]

SUPREMA PILSNER * (EL SALVADOR) 12 OZ 1.92 29.43 [24]
CANS [EL SALVADOR]

TECATE BEER * (MEXICO) 12PK CANS 12 OZ 10.43 20.86 [ 2]

TECATE BEER * (MEXICO) 12PK 12oz 10.43 20.86 [ 2]
LNNR [MEXICO]

TECATE BEER * (MEXICO) 18PK 12oz 17.34 [ 1]
CANS [U.S.A.]

TECATE BEER * (MEXICO) 6PK LNNR 12 OZ 5.79 21.46 [ 4]

TECATE BEER * (MEXICO) CANS 12 OZ 1.04 20.84 [24]

TECATE LIGHT (MEXICO) * 6PK 12oz 5.79 21.46 [ 4]
LNNR [MEXICO]

TECATE LIGHT (MEXICO) * LNNR 12oz 1.38 [24]
EACH [MEXICO]

TECATE LIGHT * (MEXICO) 12PK 12oz 10.43 20.86 [ 2]
CANS [MEXICO]

TECATE LIGHT * (MEXICO) CANS 12oz 1.04 20.84 [24]
[MEXICO]

THE BEST OF BELGIUM BEERS 11.2 o 23.11 [ 1]
TRIO * 18PK NRB [BELGIUM]

THEAKSTONS OLD PECULIAR ALE 12 OZ 10.22 37.87 [ 4]
* (ENGLAND) 6PK NRB 

TIGER LAGER * (SINGAPORE) 11.2oz 5.91 21.88 [ 4]
6PK NRB [SINGAPORE]

TIGER LAGER * (SINGAPORE) 11.2oz 1.84 [24]
NRB EACH [SINGAPORE]

TILBURG'S * DUTCH BROWN ALE(HOLLAND 11.2 O 7.69 28.49 [ 4]
NRB [HOLLAND]

TOOHEYS DRAUGHT BEER * (AUSTRALIA) 11.2oz 38.53 [ 1]
24PK LOOSE NRB [AUSTRALIA]

TRAQUAIR HOUSE ALE * (SCOTLAND) 11.2oz 5.47 61.04 [12]
LNNRB [SCOTLAND]

TRAQUAIR JACOBITE FLAVORED 11.2oz 5.47 61.04 [12]
ALE * (SCOTLAND) LNNRB [SCOTLAND]

TROUBLETTE * ARTISANAL WHEAT 11.2 O 12.84 71.37 [ 6]
ALE(BELGIUM)4PK NRB [BELGIUM]

TSINGTAO BEER * (CHINA) 12PK 12 OZ 12.77 23.64 [ 2]
NRB [CHINA]

TSINGTAO BEER * (CHINA) 6PK NRB 12 OZ 7.47 27.69 [ 4]

TSINGTAO PURE DRAFT BEER * 11.2oz 7.47 27.69 [ 4]
(CHINA) 6PK NRB [CHINA]

TSINGTAO PURE DRAFT BEER * 11.2oz 1.79 [24]
(CHINA) NRB EACH [CHINA]

TUBORG * LAGER(DENMARK)6PK 12 OZ 7.69 28.49 [ 4]
LNNR [DENMARK]

TUBORG BEER(DANISH BEER)12PK 12 OZ 10.25 18.98 [ 2]
NRB [DENMARK]

TUCHER * HEFE WEIZEN (GERMANY) 12 OZ 3.15 12.59 [ 4]
6PK NRB [GERMANY]

UNIBROUE * BLANCHE CHAMBLY(CANADA)4 12 OZ 8.52 47.32 [ 6]
NRB 

UNIBROUE * DON DE DIEU(CANADA)4PK 12oz 9.62 53.45 [ 6]
NRB [CANADA]

UNIBROUE * LA FIN DU MONDE(CANADA)4 12 OZ 9.62 53.45 [ 6]
NRB 

UNIBROUE * MAUDITE DEVIL(CANADA)4PK 12 OZ 9.62 53.45 [ 6]
NRB [CANADA]

UNIBROUE EPHEMERE * APPLE 12 OZ 8.52 47.32 [ 6]
ON LEES (CANADA) 4PK NRB [CANADA]

UNIBROUE TROIS PISTOLES * 12 oz 9.62 53.45 [ 6]
(CANADA) 4PK NRB [CANADA]

URTHEL TRIPEL ALE * (BRLGIUM) 11.2oz 14.55 80.86 [ 6]
4PK NRB [BELGIUM]

WARSTEINER * BEER (GERMANY) 6PAK 11.2oz 7.18 26.60 [ 4]

WARSTEINER * BEER (GERMANY) 11.2oz 11.11 22.21 [ 2]
NR 12PAK 

WARSTEINER DUNKEL * (GERMAN 11.2oz 11.11 22.21 [ 2]
BEER) 12PKNRB [GERMANY]

WARSTEINER DUNKEL GERMAN BEER 11.2oz 7.18 26.60 [ 4]
6PK [GERMANY]

WEIHENSTEPHANER HEFE WEISS 12oz 9.62 35.63 [ 4]
* (GERMANY) 6PK LNNR [GERMANY]

WEIHENSTEPHANER ORIGINAL * 12oz 9.62 35.63 [ 4]
(GERMANY) 6PK LNNR [GERMANY]

WESTMALLE DUBBEL TRAPPIST 11.2 O 4.59 51.14 [12]
ALE * (BELGIUM) NRB [BELGIUM]

WESTMALLE TRIPEL TRAPPIST 11.2 o 4.81 53.65 [12]
ALE * (BELGIUM) NRB [BELGIUM]

WHITBREAD * ALE(ENGLAND)12PK 12 OZ 15.00 27.79 [ 2]
NRB [ENGLAND]

WHITBREAD * PALE ALE (ENGLAND) 12 OZ 7.18 26.60 [ 4]
6PKNRB 

WHITBREAD * PALE ALE (ENGLAND) 12 OZ 1.96 [24]
SINGLE 

WYDER'S * APPLE CIDER(CANADA)6PK 11.5 O 8.51 31.49 [ 4]
NRB [CANADA]

WYDERS PEACH CIDER 6PK [CANADA] 11.5 O 8.51 31.49 [ 4]

WYDERS PEAR CIDER 6PK [CANADA] 11.2 O 8.51 31.49 [ 4]

WYDERS RASPBERRY CIDER 6PK 11.2 O 8.51 31.49 [ 4]
[CANADA]

XINGU BLACK BEER * (BRAZIL) 12 OZ 8.98 33.25 [ 4]
6PK LNNR [BRAZIL]

YANJING ALE * (CHINA) 6PK 12oz 7.69 28.49 [ 4]
NRB [CHINA]

YOUNG'S * DOUBLE CHOCOLATE 12 OZ 7.69 42.75 [ 6]
STOUT(ENGLAND)4PK NRB [U.S.A.]

YOUNG'S * OATMEAL STOUT(ENGLAND)4PK 12 OZ 7.69 42.75 [ 6]
NRB [ENGLAND]

YOUNG'S * OLD NICK ALE(ENGLAND)6PK 12 OZ 11.55 42.77 [ 4]
NRB 

YOUNG'S * SPECIAL LONDON ALE(ENGLAN 12 OZ 7.69 42.75 [ 6]
NRB [ENGLAND]

YOUNGS * DOUBLE CHOCOLATE 14.9OZ 2.87 44.14 [24]
PUB DRAUGHT(ENGLAND)CANS [ENGLAND]

YOUNGS * OATMEAL PUB DRAUGHT(ENGLAN 14.9OZ 2.87 44.14 [24]
[ENGLAND]

YOUNGS * OATMEAL STOUT ALE 12 OZ 8.01 29.68 [ 4]
(BEER ENGLAND) 6PAK 

ZAMBEZI * LAGER (ZIMBABWE) 12OZ 7.14 26.45 [ 4]
6PK LNNR [ZIMBABWE]


----------



## johnnymax (24/8/07)

I know it was long, well here are the American Micro brewed beers you can get in Houston at Specs Bottle Shop
-----------------------------------------------------

Description Size Price Price Size 


ABITA * AMBER(LOUISIANA MICROBREW)1 12 OZ 10.40 20.80 [ 2]
NRB [U.S.A.]

ABITA * VARIETY PACK(LOUISIANA 12 OZ 14.11 26.12 [ 2]
MICROBREW)12PK NRB [U.S.A.]

ABITA 2Oth ANNIVERSARY PILSNER 12oz 6.49 24.07 [ 4]
* (LOUISIANA) 6PK NRB [U.S.A.]

ABITA AMBER LAGER * (LOUISIANA) 12 OZ 7.05 26.12 [ 4]
6PK NRB [U.S.A.]

ABITA PURPLE HAZE * (LOUISIANA) 12oz 7.05 26.12 [ 4]
6PK NRB 

ABITA SEASONAL BEER * (LOUISIANA) 12 OZ 7.05 26.12 [ 4]
6PK NRB 

ABITA TURBO DOG ALE * (LOUISIANA) 12 OZ 7.05 26.12 [ 4]
6PK NRB [U.S.A.]

ACE * APPLE CIDER(CALIFORNIA)6PKLNN 12OZ 8.98 33.25 [ 4]


ACE * APPLE CIDER(CALIFORNIA)SINGLE 12OZ 2.09 [24]


ACE * PEAR CIDER(CALIFORNIA)6PKLNR 12OZ 8.98 33.25 [ 4]


ACE * PEAR CIDER(CALIFORNIA)SINGLES 12OZ 2.09 [24]
[U.S.A.]

ALLAGASH WHITE * WHEAT BEER(MAINE 12 OZ 7.69 42.75 [ 6]
MICRO)4PK NRB [U.S.A.]

ANCHOR * LIBERTY ALE (CAL 12 OZ 9.00 33.36 [ 4]
MICRO) 6PAK 

ANCHOR * OLD FOG HORN ALE 12 OZ 15.01 55.62 [ 4]
(CAL MICRO) 6PAK [U.S.A.]

ANCHOR * PORTER(CAL MICRO)6PK NRB 12 OZ 9.00 33.36 [ 4]

ANCHOR * STEAM CHRISTMAS ALE 12 OZ 9.94 36.82 [ 4]
(CAL MICRO) 6PAK 

ANCHOR * STEAM SAN FRANCISCO 12 OZ 9.00 33.36 [ 4]
(CAL MICRO) 6PAK 

ANCHOR SUMMER BREW * (CALIFORNIA) 12 OZ 9.00 33.36 [ 4]
6PK NRB [U.S.A.]

ANHEUSER-BUSCH SEASONAL BREW 12oz 6.87 25.45 [ 4]
* 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

AVERY * ELLIE'S BROWN ALE(COL 12 OZ 8.01 29.68 [ 4]
MICRO)6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

AVERY * INDIA PALE ALE(COL 12 OZ 8.01 29.68 [ 4]
MICRO)6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

AVERY * KARMA ALE (COLORADO 12 OZ 8.01 29.68 [ 4]
MICRO) 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

AVERY * NEW WORLD PORTER(COL 12 OZ 7.84 29.07 [ 4]
MICRO)6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

AVERY * OLD JUBILATION ALE(COL. 12 OZ 8.01 29.68 [ 4]
SEASONAL)6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

AVERY MEPHISTOPHELES ALE (COLORADO) 12oz 7.19 160.20 [24]
NRB [U.S.A.]

AVERY SAMAEL'S * OAK AGED 12 OZ 7.14 159.02 [24]
ALE NRB [U.S.A.]

AVERY THE BEAST * (COLORADO 12 oz 7.19 160.20 [24]
MICRO) GRAN CRU ALE LNNR [U.S.A.]

AVERY WHITE RASCAL (COLORADO) 12 OZ 8.01 29.68 [ 4]
* 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

BAR HARBOR BLUEBERRY ALE (MAINE) 12oz 7.71 28.55 [ 4]
* 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

BAR HARBOR COAL PORTER (MAINE) 12oz 7.71 28.55 [ 4]
* 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

BAR HARBOR REAL ALE (MAINE) 12oz 7.71 28.55 [ 4]
* 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

BEE STING HONEY ALE (US MICRO) 12 OZ 8.72 32.31 [ 4]
6PK LNNR [US]

BLACKENED VOODOO * LAGER (LOU 12 OZ 8.98 33.25 [ 4]
MICRO) 6PAK [U.S.A.]

BLUE MOON * BELGIAN WHITE 12 OZ 7.07 26.22 [ 4]
ALE (COL. MICRO) 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

BOOTLEGGER BROWN ALE * (TEXAS) 12oz 8.35 30.93 [ 4]
6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

BOULDER * AMBER ALE (COL MICRO) 12 OZ 6.56 24.32 [ 4]
6PAK 

BRECKENRIDGE * AVALANCHE (COL 12 OZ 6.08 22.55 [ 4]
MICRO) 6PAK 

BRECKENRIDGE * CHRISTMAS ALE 12 OZ 8.01 29.68 [ 4]
6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

BRECKENRIDGE * OATMEAL STOUT 12OZ 6.08 22.55 [ 4]
(COL MICRO) 6PK 

BRECKENRIDGE 471 IPA * (COLORADO) 12oz 9.45 35.02 [ 4]
6PK LNNR [COLORADO]

BRECKENRIDGE AVALANCHE * (COLORADO 12 oz 11.54 21.36 [ 2]
MICRO) 12PK NRB [U.S.A.]

BRECKENRIDGE PALE ALE (COL 12oz 6.08 22.55 [ 4]
MICRO) 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

BRECKENRIDGE VANILLA PORTER 12oz 6.08 22.55 [ 4]
* (COLORADO) 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

BRIDGEPORT * BLACK STRAP STOUT 12 OZ 7.18 26.60 [ 4]
(OREGON) 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

BRIDGEPORT * ESB (OREGON) 12 OZ 7.18 26.60 [ 4]
6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

BRIDGEPORT * INDIA PALE ALE 12 OZ 7.18 26.60 [ 4]
(OREGON) 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

BUFFALO BILL'S * SEASONAL 12 OZ 6.91 25.60 [ 4]
ALE(CALIF MICRO)6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

CAVE CREEK * CHILI BEER(ARIZONA 12 OZ 8.19 30.36 [ 4]
MICRO)6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

CELIS * PALE BOCK(MICHIGAN 12 OZ 7.69 28.49 [ 4]
MICRO)6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

CELIS * WHITE(MICHIGAN MICRO)6PK 12 OZ 7.69 28.49 [ 4]
LNNR [U.S.A.]

CELIS RASPBERRY * (MICHIGAN 12 OZ 7.69 28.49 [ 4]
MICROBREW) 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

DIXIE * BEER (LOU MICRO) 6PAK 12 OZ 8.17 30.26 [ 4]
[U.S.A.]

DOGFISH HEAD * 60 MINUTE IPA(DELAWA 12 OZ 9.46 35.21 [ 4]
NRB [U.S.A.]

DOGFISH HEAD * 90 MINUTE IPA(DELAWA 12 OZ 9.62 53.45 [ 6]
NRB [U.S.A.]

DOGFISH HEAD * APRIHOP 4PK 12 OZ 9.41 52.32 [ 6]
LNNR [U.S.A.]

DOGFISH HEAD * INDIAN BROWN 12 OZ 9.46 35.21 [ 4]
ALE(DELAWARE)6PK NRB [U.S.A.]

DOGFISH HEAD * RAISON D'ETRE(DELAWA 12 OZ 9.46 35.21 [ 4]
NRB [U.S.A.]

DOGFISH HEAD 120 MINUTE IPA 12 OZ 9.12 205.26 [24]
* (DELAWARE) LNNR [U.S.A.]

DOGFISH HEAD IMMORT ALE * 12oz 15.01 83.43 [ 6]
(DELAWARE) 4PK NRB [U.S.A.]

DOGFISH HEAD MIDAS TOUCH * 12oz 11.98 66.59 [ 6]
(DELAWARE) 4PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

DOGFISH HEAD PUNKIN ALE * 12oz 9.41 52.32 [ 6]
(MAINE) 4PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

FLYING DOG * IN HEAT WHEAT(COLORADO 12 OZ 7.00 25.93 [ 4]
LNNR [U.S.A.]

FLYING DOG * PALE ALE (COL. 12 OZ 7.00 25.93 [ 4]
MICRO) 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

FLYING DOG HORN DOG BARLEY 12oz 7.69 42.75 [ 6]
WINE STYLE ALE * 4PK NRB [U.S.A.]

FLYING DOG SNAKE DOG IPA * 12 OZ 7.00 25.93 [ 4]
(COLORADO) 6PK LNNR 

FLYING DOG TIRE BITE GOLDEN 12 OZ 7.00 25.93 [ 4]
ALE * 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

FREESTYLE WHEAT BEER * (TEXAS) 12oz 8.35 30.93 [ 4]
6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

FULL SAIL * RIP CURL(OREGON 12 OZ 7.49 27.79 [ 4]
MICRO)6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

FULL SAIL * WASSAIL(OREGON 12 OZ 7.69 28.49 [ 4]
MICRO)6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

FULL SAIL AMBER (OREGON MICRO) 12OZ 1.84 [24]
SINGLE [USA]

FULL SAIL AMBER 6PK LNNR (OREGON 12OZ 7.49 27.79 [ 4]
MICRO) [USA]

FULL SAIL INDIA PALE ALE * 12 OZ 7.49 27.79 [ 4]
(OREGON MICRO) 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

FULL SAIL PALE 6PK LNNR (OREGON 12OZ 7.49 27.79 [ 4]
MICRO) [USA]

FULL SAIL SESSION PREMIUM 11 OZ 14.00 25.93 [ 2]
LAGER * (OREGON MICRO) 12PK NRB [U.S.A

GENESSE CREAM ALE * (NEW YORK 12 OZ 6.08 22.55 [ 4]
MICRO) 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

GEORGE KILLIAN * IRISH RED 12 OZ 7.07 26.22 [ 4]
(MICRO BEER) 6PAK 

GREAT DIVIDE * BREWERS PICKS(COL 12OZ 15.41 28.55 [ 2]
MICRO)12PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

GREAT DIVIDE * DENVER PALE 12 OZ 8.72 32.31 [ 4]
ALE(COL MICRO) 6PK LNNR 

GREAT DIVIDE * HOT SHOT ESB 12 OZ 8.72 32.31 [ 4]
6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

GREAT DIVIDE * ST BRIGID'S 12 OZ 8.72 32.31 [ 4]
PORTER(COL MICRO)6PKLNNR [U.S.A.]

GREAT DIVIDE * TITAN IPA 6PK 12 OZ 8.72 32.31 [ 4]
LNNR [U.S.A.]

GREAT DIVIDE * WHITEWATER 12 OZ 8.72 32.31 [ 4]
WHEAT(COL MICRO)6PKLNNR [U.S.A.]

GREAT DIVIDE HIBERNATION ALE 12OZ 9.00 33.36 [ 4]
* (COLORADO) 6PK NRB [U.S.A.]

GREAT DIVIDE RIDGE LINE AMBER 12 OZ 8.72 32.31 [ 4]
ALE * (C0L) 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

GREAT DIVIDE WILD RASPBERRY 12OZ 8.72 32.31 [ 4]
* (COL MICRO) 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

HARD CORE * GOLDEN CIDER 6PK 12 OZ 6.67 24.74 [ 4]

HARD CORE CRISP APPLE CIDER 12 OZ 7.69 28.49 [ 4]
* (MASS) 6PK LNNR 

HENNEPIN SAISON ALE (NEW YORK) 12oz 9.00 50.03 [ 6]
* 4PK NRB [NEW YORK]

HORNSBY * HARD APPLE CIDER 12 OZ 6.08 22.55 [ 4]
6PK NRB [CALIFORNIA]

HORNSBY'S * DRAFT CIDER 6PAK 12 OZ 6.08 22.55 [ 4]
[CALIFORNIA]

INDEPENDENCE PALE ALE (TEXAS) 12oz 1.99 [24]
LNNR EACH [U.S.A.]

INDEPENDENCE PALE ALE * (TEXAS) 12oz 8.35 30.93 [ 4]
6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

INDIAN RIVER * SHOAL DRAFT 12OZ 6.73 24.93 [ 4]
ALE(USA MICRO)6PKLNNR [U.S.A.]

IRON CITY LAGER * (PENNSYLVANIA) 12 oz 5.77 21.36 [ 4]
6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

JW DUNDEE'S * AMERICAN AMBER 12 OZ 6.11 22.60 [ 4]
LAGER(NY MICRO)6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

JW DUNDEE'S * AMERICAN PALE 12 OZ 6.11 22.60 [ 4]
ALE(NY MICRO)6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

JW DUNDEES * HONEY BROWN LAGER 12 OZ 9.72 19.43 [ 2]
(NY MICRO) 12PAK 

JW DUNDEES * HONEY BROWN LAGER 12 OZ 6.11 22.60 [ 4]
(NY MICRO) 6PAK 

LAGUNITAS * INDIA PALE ALE(CAL 12 OZ 12.82 23.74 [ 2]
MICRO)12PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

LAGUNITAS * INDIA PALE ALE(CALIF 12OZ 8.41 31.45 [ 4]
MICRO)6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

LAGUNITAS * PALE ALE(CALIFORNIA 12OZ 8.41 31.45 [ 4]
MICRO)6PKLNNR [U.S.A.]

LAGUNITAS SIRIUS CREAM ALE 12oz 9.99 37.02 [ 4]
* (CALIFORNIA) 6PK NRB [U.S.A.]

LEFT HAND BLACK JACK PORTER 12 OZ 8.19 30.36 [ 4]
* 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

LEFT HAND JACKMAN'S AMERICAN 12 OZ 8.19 30.36 [ 4]
PALE ALE * 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

LEFT HAND MILK STOUT * 6PK 12 OZ 8.19 30.36 [ 4]
LNNR [U.S.A.]

LEFT HAND MILK STOUT * LNNR 12 OZ 1.96 [24]
EACH [U.S.A.]

LEFT HAND MOUNTAIN MIXER * 12oz 16.38 30.34 [ 2]
(COLORADO) 12PK LNNR [COLORADO]

LEFT HAND SAWTOOTH ALE * (COLORADO) 12oz 13.17 24.39 [ 2]
12PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

LEFT HAND SAWTOOTH ALE * 6PK 12 OZ 8.19 30.36 [ 4]
LNNR [U.S.A.]

LEINENKUGEL'S SUNSET WHEAT 12oz 7.69 28.49 [ 4]
(WISCONSIN) * 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

MENDOCINO BLACK HAWK STOUT 12 OZ 7.69 28.49 [ 4]
* 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

MENDOCINO BLUE HERON PALE 12 OZ 7.69 28.49 [ 4]
ALE 6PK [U.S.A.]

MENDOCINO EYE OF THE HAWK 12 OZ 7.69 28.49 [ 4]
* (CALIFORNIA MICRO) 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

MENDOCINO RED TAIL * ALE(CALIF 12 OZ 7.69 28.49 [ 4]
MICRO)6PK NRB 

MICHAEL SHEA'S * IRISH AMBER(NY 12 OZ 6.08 22.55 [ 4]
MICRO)6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

MICHELOB AMBER BOCK * 6PK 12oz 6.31 22.38 [ 4]
LNNR [U.S.A.]

MICHELOB CELEBRATE * OAK AGED 7oz 6.66 24.69 [ 4]
DARK VANILLA ALE LNNR [U.S.A.]

MICHELOB ULTRA AMBER * 12PK 12oz 10.87 19.16 [ 2]
LNNR [U.S.A.]

MICHELOB ULTRA LIME CACTUS 12oz 6.31 23.51 [ 4]
* 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

MICHELOB ULTRA POMEGRANATE 12oz 6.31 23.51 [ 4]
RASPBERRY * 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

MICHELOB ULTRA TUSCAN ORANGE 12oz 6.31 23.51 [ 4]
GRAPEFRUIT * 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

MILLER 1855 * CELEBRATION 12 oz 6.17 22.84 [ 4]
LAGER 6PK NRB [U.S.A.]

MISSISSIPPI MUD * BLACK & 16 OZ 2.23 [24]
TAN (USA BEER) SINGLE 

MISSISSIPPI MUD * BLACK & 16 OZ 5.38 29.91 [ 6]
TAN (USA BEER)4PK 

MOTO BREW PALE ALE * (CALIFORNIA) 12 OZ 3.15 11.89 [ 4]
6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

MOTO BREW PALE ALE * (CALIFORNIA) 12 OZ 1.79 [24]
LNNR EACH [U.S.A.]

MOUNT DESERT ISLAND GINGER 12oz 7.71 28.55 [ 4]
ALE (MAINE) * 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

NEW AMSTERDAM * AMBER LAGER(NEW 12 OZ 6.59 26.36 [ 4]
YORK MICRO)6PKLNNR [U.S.A.]

NEW BELGIUM * ABBEY ALE EACH 12OZ 1.79 [24]

NEW BELGIUM * ABBEY ALE(COL 12OZ 7.49 27.79 [ 4]
MICRO)6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

NEW BELGIUM * BLUE PADDLE 12OZ 7.49 27.79 [ 4]
PILSNER (C0L MICRO)6PKLNNR [U.S.A.]

NEW BELGIUM * SUNSHINE WHEAT(C0L 12OZ 7.49 27.79 [ 4]
MICRO)6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

NEW BELGIUM * TRIPPEL ALE(COL 12OZ 7.49 27.79 [ 4]
MICRO)6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

NEW BELGIUM BLACK ALE 1554 12 OZ 7.49 27.79 [ 4]
(COL)6PKNR [U.S.A.]

NEW BELGIUM FAT TIRE ALE * 12OZ 14.52 26.88 [ 2]
(COLORADO) 12PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

NEW BELGIUM FAT TIRE ALE * 12OZ 7.49 27.79 [ 4]
(COLORADO) 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

NEW BELGIUM MOTHERSHIP WIT 12oz 7.49 27.79 [ 4]
* (COLORADO) 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

NEW BELGIUM SEASONAL * (COLORADO) 12OZ 7.49 27.79 [ 4]
6PK LNNR 

NEW BELGIUM SEASONAL ALE * 12oz 14.52 26.88 [ 2]
(COLORADO) 12PK NRB [U.S.A.]

NORTH COAST * PRANQSTER ALE(CAL 12 OZ 8.34 46.32 [ 6]
MICRO)6PK NRB [U.S.A.]

NORTH COAST * WINTER ALE(CALIFORNIA 12OZ 7.36 29.43 [ 4]
MICRO)6PKNRB [U.S.A.]

NORTH COAST BLUE STAR WHEAT 12 OZ 8.98 33.25 [ 4]
* (CALIFORNIA) 6PK NRB [U.S.A.]

NORTH COAST OLD STOCK ALE 12OZ 12.83 71.29 [ 6]
* (CALIFORNIA) 4PK NRB [U.S.A.]

NORTH COAST RED SEAL ALE (CAL 12 OZ 8.98 33.25 [ 4]
MICRO) 6PK NRB 

NORTH COAST SCRIMSHAW PILSNER 12OZ 8.98 33.25 [ 4]
(CAL MICRO) 6PK NRB [U.S.A.]

OLD NUMBER 38 * STOUT (CAL 12 OZ 7.36 27.31 [ 4]
MICRO) 6PK 

OLD RASPUTIN * IMPERIAL STOUT 12 OZ 8.34 46.32 [ 6]
(CAL MICRO) 4PAK 

PETE'S * WICKED RED RUSH ALE(US 12OZ 7.19 26.64 [ 4]
MICRO)6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

PETES * STRAWBERRY BLONDE 12 OZ 7.19 26.64 [ 4]
(MIN MICRO) 6PAK 

PETES * WICKED ALE (MIN MICRO) 12 OZ 7.19 26.64 [ 4]
6PAK 

PORTLAND * HONEY BROWN (ORE 12 OZ 7.05 26.12 [ 4]
MICRO) 6PAK 

PORTLAND * MACTARNAHAN'S (ORE 12 OZ 7.05 26.12 [ 4]
MICRO) 6PAK 

PORTLAND * WOODSTOCK IPA(OREGON 12OZ 7.05 26.12 [ 4]
MICRO)6PK NRB 

PORTLAND BLACKWATCH PORTER 12 OZ 7.05 26.12 [ 4]
* (OREGON) 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

PORTLAND SEASONAL * (OREGON 12 OZ 6.36 25.43 [ 4]
MICROBREW) 6PKNRB 

PYRAMID * APRICOT ALE 6PK 12OZ 8.00 29.64 [ 4]
NRB [U.S.A.]

PYRAMID * HEFEWEIZEN 6PK NRB 12OZ 8.00 29.64 [ 4]

PYRAMID AMBER WEIZEN * (MICRO) 12 oz 8.00 29.64 [ 4]
6PK NRB [U.S.A.]

PYRAMID AMBER WEIZEN * (MICRO) 12 oz 1.92 [24]
NRB EACH [U.S.A.]

PYRAMID HEFE-WEIZEN * (OREGON 12oz 13.47 24.96 [ 2]
MICRO) 12PK NRB [U.S.A.]

PYRAMID HEFEWEIZEN * NRB EACH 12OZ 1.92 [24]

PYRAMID INDIA PALE ALE * 6PK 12OZ 8.00 29.64 [ 4]

PYRAMID SEASONAL * 6PK NRB 12 OZ 8.00 29.64 [ 4]
[U.S.A.]

RAHR & SONS BLONDE LAGER * 12 OZ 7.14 26.45 [ 4]
PALE HELLES STYLE 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

RAHR & SONS RED * AMBER LAGER 12 OZ 7.14 26.45 [ 4]
6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

RAHR & SONS STORMCLOUD IPA 12oz 8.19 30.36 [ 4]
* (TEXAS) 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

RAHR & SONS SUMMERTIME WHEAT 12oz 8.19 30.36 [ 4]
ALE * (TEXAS) 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

RAHR & SONS UGLY PUG * BLACK 12 OZ 7.14 26.45 [ 4]
LAGER 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

RAHR BUCKING BOCK * (TEXAS 12oz 9.16 33.93 [ 4]
MICRO) 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

RATTLESNAKE BEER(MINNESOTA 12 OZ 3.21 11.89 [ 4]
MICRO)6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

REAL ALE BREWHOUSE BROWN * 12oz 7.05 26.12 [ 4]
(TEXAS) 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

REAL ALE FIREMANS #4 * (TEXAS) 12oz 7.05 26.12 [ 4]
6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

REAL ALE FIREMANS #4 * (TEXAS) 12oz 1.67 [24]
LNNR EACH [U.S.A.]

REAL ALE FULL MOON PALE RYE 12oz 7.05 26.12 [ 4]
* (TEXAS MICRO) 6PK LNNR [U.S.A]

REAL ALE RIO BLANCO * (TEXAS) 12oz 7.05 26.12 [ 4]
6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

REAL ALE SAMPLER PACK * (TEXAS) 12oz 7.05 26.12 [ 4]
6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

RED SEAL * ALE (CAL MICRO) 12OZ 14.11 26.12 [ 2]
12PK NRB [U.S.A.]

REDBRIDGE GLUTEN-FREE LAGER 12oz 8.03 29.74 [ 4]
* 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

REDBRIDGE GLUTEN-FREE LAGER 12oz 1.92 [24]
* LNNR EACH [U.S.A.]

REDHOOK ESB * (WASHINGTON 12oz 7.05 26.12 [ 4]
MICRO) 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

REDHOOK LONG HAMMER IPA (WASHINGTON 12oz 7.05 26.12 [ 4]
6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

REDHOOK SEASONAL * (WASHINGTON 12 OZ 7.49 27.79 [ 4]
MICRO) 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

ROGUE * DEAD GUY ALE (OREGON 12 OZ 10.11 37.44 [ 4]
MICRO) 6PK LNNR 

ROGUE * GOLDEN (OREGON ALE)6PKLNNR 12OZ 10.11 37.44 [ 4]
[U.S.A.]

ROGUE * MOCHA PORTER(OREGON)6PK 12 OZ 10.11 37.44 [ 4]
LNNR [U.S.A.]

ROGUE AMERICAN AMBER ALE * 12 OZ 10.11 37.44 [ 4]
6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

ROLLING ROCK * BEER (PEN MICRO) 12 OZ 12.62 22.40 [ 2]
12PAK LNNR 

ROLLING ROCK * BEER (PEN MICRO) 12 OZ 6.03 21.28 [ 4]
LNNR 6PAK 

ROLLING ROCK * BEER (PEN MICRO) 12 OZ 1.57 [24]
LNNR EACH [U.S.A.]

ROLLING ROCK * GREEN LIGHT(PENN 12 OZ 12.62 22.40 [ 2]
MICRO)12PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

ROLLING ROCK * GREEN LIGHT(PENN 12 OZ 6.03 21.28 [ 4]
MICRO)6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

ROLLING ROCK * GREEN LIGHT(PENN 12 OZ 1.57 [24]
MICRO)EACH [U.S.A.]

SAINT ARNOLD * AMBER ALE(TEXAS 12 OZ 12.97 24.03 [ 2]
MICROBREW)12PK NRB [U.S.A.]

SAINT ARNOLD * ELISSA IPA(TEXAS 12 OZ 6.96 25.79 [ 4]
MICRO)6PK NRB [U.S.A.]

SAINT ARNOLD * LAWNMOWER(TEXAS)12PK 12 OZ 12.97 24.03 [ 2]
NRB [U.S.A.]

SAINT ARNOLD * LAWNMOWER(TEXAS)6PK 12 OZ 6.96 25.79 [ 4]
NRB [U.S.A.]

SAINT ARNOLD SEASONAL * (TEXAS) 12OZ 6.96 25.79 [ 4]
6PK LNNR [USA]

SAINT ARNOLD WHEAT * (TEXAS 12OZ 6.96 25.79 [ 4]
MICRO) 6PK NRB [USA]

SAINT ARNOLDS * AMBER ALE 12OZ 6.96 25.79 [ 4]
(TEXAS MICRO) 6PAK [USA]

SAINT ARNOLDS * BROWN ALE 12OZ 6.96 25.79 [ 4]
(TEXAS MICRO) 6PAK [USA]

SAMUEL ADAMS * BOSTON ALE 12OZ 8.21 30.40 [ 4]
(BOS MICRO) 6PAK 

SAMUEL ADAMS * BOSTON ALE 12 OZ 1.96 [24]
(BOS MICRO) EACH [U.S.A.]

SAMUEL ADAMS * BOSTON LAGER 12 OZ 11.56 23.12 [ 2]
(BOS MICRO) 12PAK 

SAMUEL ADAMS * BOSTON LAGER 12 OZ 8.21 30.40 [ 4]
(BOS MICRO) 6PAK 

SAMUEL ADAMS * BOSTON LAGER 12 OZ 1.96 [24]
(BOS MICRO) EACH [U.S.A.]

SAMUEL ADAMS * CHERRY WHEAT 12 OZ 8.21 30.40 [ 4]
(BOS MICRO) 6PAK 

SAMUEL ADAMS * HEFEWEIZEN(BOSTON 12OZ 8.21 30.40 [ 4]
MICRO)6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

SAMUEL ADAMS * LIGHT(BOSTON 12 OZ 11.56 23.12 [ 2]
MICRO)12PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

SAMUEL ADAMS * LIGHT(BOSTON 12 OZ 8.21 30.40 [ 4]
MICRO)6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

SAMUEL ADAMS * PALE ALE(BOSTON 12OZ 8.21 30.40 [ 4]
MICRO)6PK LNNR 

SAMUEL ADAMS * SEASONAL(BOSTON 12 OZ 8.21 30.40 [ 4]
MICRO)6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

SAMUEL ADAMS BLACK LAGER * 12 oz 8.21 30.40 [ 4]
6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

SAMUEL ADAMS BREWMASTER COLLECTION 12 OZ 8.21 30.40 [ 4]
* 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

SAMUEL ADAMS BROWN ALE * (BOSTON) 12 oz 8.21 30.40 [ 4]
6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

SAMUEL ADAMS DOUBLE BOCK * 12oz 8.21 30.40 [ 4]
(BOSTON) 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

SAMUEL ADAMS HONEY PORTER 12oz 8.21 30.40 [ 4]
(BOSTON) 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

SAMUEL ADAMS SEASONAL * 12PK 12oz 11.56 23.12 [ 2]
LNNR [U.S.A.]

SAMUEL ADAMS TRIPLE BOCK * 8.5oz 5.23 116.72 [24]
(BOSTON) NRB [U.S.A.]

SAMUEL ADAMS WINTER CLASSIC 12oz 14.73 [ 1]
VARIETY * (MASS.) 24PK [U.S.A.]

SANTA FE NUT BROWN ALE (NEW 12oz 8.00 29.64 [ 4]
MEXICO) * 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

SANTA FE PALE ALE (NEW MEXICO) 12oz 8.00 29.64 [ 4]
* 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

SHINER 98 BAVARIAN AMBER LAGER 12 oz 6.24 23.13 [ 4]
* (TEXAS) 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

SHINER BLONDE * (TEXAS) 12PK LNNR 12 OZ 11.46 22.93 [ 2]

SHINER BLONDE * (TEXAS) 6PK 12 OZ 6.24 23.13 [ 4]
LNNR [U.S.A.]

SHINER BLONDE * (TEXAS) LNNR EACH 12 OZ 1.72 [24]

SHINER BOCK * (TEXAS) 12PK LNNR 12 OZ 11.46 22.93 [ 2]

SHINER BOCK * (TEXAS) 6PK LNNR 12 OZ 6.24 23.13 [ 4]

SHINER FAMILY REUNION * (TEXAS) 12oz 22.53 [ 1]
24/PACK CASE [U.S.A.]

SHINER HEFE-WEIZEN * (TEXAS 12oz 11.46 22.93 [ 2]
MICRO) 12PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

SHINER HEFE-WEIZEN * (TEXAS 12oz 6.24 23.13 [ 4]
MICRO) 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

SHINER LIGHT * (TEXAS) 12PK 12 OZ 11.46 22.93 [ 2]
LNNR [U.S.A.]

SHINER LIGHT * (TEXAS) 6PK 12 OZ 6.24 23.13 [ 4]
LNNR [U.S.A.]

SHINER LIGHT * (TEXAS) LNNR 12 OZ 1.72 23.77 [24]
EACH [U.S.A.]

SHINER SEASONAL * (TEXAS MICRO) 120Z 6.24 23.13 [ 4]
6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

SHIPYARD EXPORT ALE * (MAINE) 12oz 8.41 31.45 [ 4]
6PK NRB [U.S.A.]

SHIPYARD IPA * (MAINE) 6PK 12oz 8.41 31.45 [ 4]
NRB [U.S.A.]

SHIPYARD OLD THUMPER EXTRA 12oz 8.41 31.45 [ 4]
SPECIAL ALE * (MAINE) 6PK NRB [U.S.A.

SHIPYARD PUMKINHEAD ALE * 12oz 8.41 31.45 [ 4]
(MAINE) 6PK NRB [U.S.A.]

SIERRA NEVADA * BIG FOOT BEER 12 OZ 10.76 39.87 [ 4]
(CAL MICRO) 6PAK 

SIERRA NEVADA * PALE ALE (CAL 12 OZ 8.00 29.64 [ 4]
MICRO) 6PAK 

SIERRA NEVADA * PORTER ALE 12 OZ 8.00 29.64 [ 4]
(CAL MICRO) 6PAK 

SIERRA NEVADA * STOUT BEER 12 OZ 8.00 29.64 [ 4]
(CAL MICRO) 6PAK [CALIFORNIA]

SIERRA NEVADA * WHEAT BEER(CAL 12 OZ 8.00 29.64 [ 4]
MICRO)6PK NRB 

SIERRA NEVADA PALE ALE * 12PK NRB 12 OZ 12.03 24.06 [ 2]

SIERRA NEVADA SEASONAL * 6PK 12 OZ 8.18 30.31 [ 4]
NRB [U.S.A.]

SPANISH PEAKS BLACK DOG ALE 12 OZ 7.71 28.55 [ 4]
* 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

SPANISH PEAKS HONEY RASPBERRY 12 OZ 7.71 28.55 [ 4]
ALE * 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

STAMPEDE LIGHT BEER * (NEW 12oz 7.19 26.64 [ 4]
YORK) 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

STONE INDIA PALE ALE * (CALIFORNIA) 12oz 8.98 33.25 [ 4]
6PK LNNR [U.S.A]

STONE INDIA PALE ALE * (CALIFORNIA) 12oz 2.09 [24]
LNNR EACH [U.S.A.]

STONE MILL ORGANIC PALE ALE 12oz 8.35 30.93 [ 4]
* (NEW HAMPSHIRE) 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

STONE MILL ORGANIC PALE ALE 12oz 1.99 [24]
* (NEW HAMPSHIRE) LNNR EACH [U.S.A.]

TEQUIZA BEER * 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.] 12oz 5.42 20.07 [ 4]

TOMMYKNOCKER BUTTHEAD DOPPLEBOCK 12oz 7.87 29.17 [ 4]
* 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

TOMMYKNOCKER JACK WHACKER 12oz 7.87 29.17 [ 4]
WHEAT * 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

TOMMYKNOCKER MAPLE NUT BROWN 12oz 7.87 29.17 [ 4]
ALE * 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

TOMMYKNOCKER PICK AXE PALE 12oz 7.87 29.17 [ 4]
ALE * 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

TRANSATLANTIQUE * KRIEK(COL 12 OZ 9.62 53.45 [ 6]
MICRO)4PK NRB [U.S.A.]

VICTORY GOLDEN MONKEY TRIPLE 12 OZ 10.99 40.73 [ 4]
ALE * (PENNSYLVANIA) 6PK LNNR [U.S.

VICTORY HOP DEVIL ALE * (PENNSYLVAN 12 OZ 7.53 27.88 [ 4]
6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

VICTORY HOP WALLOP SEASONAL 12oz 10.99 40.73 [ 4]
ALE * 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

VICTORY PRIMA PILS * (PENN 12 oz 7.53 27.88 [ 4]
MICRO) 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

VICTORY TEN YEARS ALT * (PENNSYLVAN 12oz 10.99 40.73 [ 4]
6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

WIDMER BROKEN HALO IPA * (OREGON) 12oz 7.69 28.49 [ 4]
6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

WIDMER DROP TOP AMBER ALE 12oz 7.69 28.49 [ 4]
* (OREGON) 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

WIDMER HEFEWEIZEN * (OREGON) 12oz 13.33 24.69 [ 2]
12PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

WIDMER HEFEWEIZEN * (OREGON) 12oz 7.69 28.49 [ 4]
6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

WILD HOP ORGANIC LAGER * (CALIFORNI 12oz 8.35 30.93 [ 4]
6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

WOLAVERS BROWN ALE 6PK 12OZ 7.69 28.49 [ 4]

WOLAVERS INDIA PALE ALE 6PK 12OZ 7.69 28.49 [ 4]

WOLAVERS PALE ALE 6PK 12OZ 7.69 28.49 [ 4]

WOODCHUCK * AMBER CIDER 6PAK [USA] 12 OZ 8.18 30.31 [ 4]

WOODCHUCK * DARK & DRY CIDER 12 OZ 8.18 30.31 [ 4]
6PAK [USA]

WOODCHUCK * GRANNY SMITH CIDER 12 OZ 8.18 30.31 [ 4]
6PAK [USA]

WOODCHUCK * PEAR CIDER (VERMONT) 12OZ 8.18 30.31 [ 4]
6PKNRB [U.S.A.]

WOODCHUCK * RASPBERRY CIDER(VERMONT 12 OZ 8.18 30.31 [ 4]
[U.S.A.]

WOODCHUCK PEAR CIDER * NRB 12OZ 1.96 [24]
EACH [U.S.A.]

WOODCHUCK RASPBERRY CIDER 12 OZ 1.96 [24]
* NRB EACH [U.S.A.]

WOODPECKER CIDER 6PK 12oz 7.69 28.49 [ 4]

YELLOW ROSE * CACTUS QUEEN 16 OZ 2.51 28.20 [12]
(TEXAS MICRO) SINGLES [U.S.A.]

ZIEGENBOCK AMBER * (TEXAS 12 OZ 10.77 21.54 [ 2]
MICRO) 12PK LNR [U.S.A]

ZIEGENBOCK AMBER * (TEXAS 12oz 5.97 22.13 [ 4]
MICRO) 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]


----------



## johnnymax (24/8/07)

Okay for you Foster's lovers here is the american mega swill available to Ant.
--------------------------------------------------------------

Description Size Price Price Size 

ANHEUSER * WORLD SELECT LAGER(USA)6 12 OZ 7.31 27.07 [ 4]
NRB [U.S.A.]

BLUE DIAMOND LAGER * 12PK 12oz 3.15 [ 2]
CANS [U.S.A.]

BLUE DIAMOND LAGER * CANS 12oz 0.64 [24]
EACH [U.S.A.]

BLUE DIAMOND LIGHT * 12PK 12oz 3.15 9.20 [ 2]
CANS [U.S.A.]

BUD DRY * 6PK LNNR 12 OZ 4.04 14.99 [ 4]

BUD DRY * CANS 16 OZ 0.84 16.40 [24]

BUD ICE * 12PK LNNR [U.S.A.] 12OZ 7.08 14.17 [ 2]

BUD ICE * 6PK LNNR 12 OZ 4.04 14.99 [ 4]

BUD ICE LIGHT * 6PK LNNR 12 OZ 4.04 14.99 [ 4]

BUD LIGHT * 12PK CANS 12 OZ 9.45 18.89 [ 2]

BUD LIGHT * 12PK LNNR 12 OZ 9.81 19.61 [ 2]

BUD LIGHT * 18PK CANS [U.S.A.] 12oz 14.28 13.78 [ 1]

BUD LIGHT * 20PK LNNRB 12OZ 15.78 [ 1]

BUD LIGHT * 24PK SUITCASE 12 OZ 18.23 [ 1]
CANS [U.S.A.]

BUD LIGHT * 4PK ALUMINUM NRB 16 OZ 5.82 32.33 [ 6]
[U.S.A.]

BUD LIGHT * 6PK LNNR 7oz 3.15 11.75 [ 4]

BUD LIGHT * 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.] 12 OZ 5.82 21.56 [ 4]

BUD LIGHT * ALUMINUM NRB EACH 16 OZ 2.08 [24]
[U.S.A.]

BUD LIGHT * CANS [U.S.A.] 12oz 1.04 20.57 [24]

BUD LIGHT * LNNR EACH 12 OZ 1.38 [24]

BUD LIGHT * LNNR EACH [U.S.A.] 7oz 0.94 [24]

BUD LIGHT * PLASTIC 6PK LNNR 16oz 7.12 26.36 [ 4]
[U.S.A.]

BUDWEISER * 12PK CANS [U.S.A.] 12 OZ 9.45 18.89 [ 2]

BUDWEISER * 12PK LNNR 12 OZ 9.81 19.61 [ 2]

BUDWEISER * 18PK CANS 12 OZ 14.28 [ 1]

BUDWEISER * 20PK LNNR 12OZ 15.78 [ 1]

BUDWEISER * 24PK LOOSE LNNR 12oz 18.23 [ 1]
[U.S.A.]

BUDWEISER * 24PK SUITCASE 12 OZ 18.23 [ 1]
CANS [U.S.A.]

BUDWEISER * 4PK ALUMINUM NRB 16 OZ 5.82 32.33 [ 6]
[U.S.A.]

BUDWEISER * ALUMINUM NRB EACH 16 OZ 2.08 [24]
[U.S.A.]

BUDWEISER * CANS 16 OZ 1.31 25.57 [24]

BUDWEISER * CANS [U.S.A.] 12 OZ 1.04 20.57 [24]

BUDWEISER * REGULAR (USA BEER 7 OZ 3.15 11.75 [ 4]
) LNNR 6PAK 

BUDWEISER RETRO SERIES #3 12 OZ 5.38 19.94 [ 4]
* 6PK CANS [U.S.A.]

BUDWEISER SELECT * 12PK CANS 12 OZ 9.45 18.89 [ 2]
[U.S.A.]

BUDWEISER SELECT * 12PK LNNR 12 OZ 9.81 19.61 [ 2]
[U.S.A.]

BUDWEISER SELECT * 4PK ALUMINUM 16oz 5.82 32.33 [ 6]
NRB [U.S.A.]

BUDWEISER SELECT * 6PK LNNR 12 OZ 5.82 21.56 [ 4]
[U.S.A.]

BUDWEISER SELECT * ALUMINUM 16oZ 2.08 [24]
LNNR EACH [U.S.A.]

BUDWEISER SELECT * CANS [U.S.A.] 16 OZ 1.31 25.57 [24]

BUSCH BEER * (USA) 30PK CANS 12 OZ 14.54 [ 1]
[U.S.A]

BUSCH BEER * 12PK CANS [U.S.A.] 12oz 7.08 14.17 [ 2]

BUSCH BEER * 12PK LNNR [U.S.A.] 12oz 7.08 14.17 [ 2]

BUSCH BEER * 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.] 12 OZ 4.04 14.99 [ 4]

BUSCH ICE BEER * CANS [U.S.A.] 16oz 0.84 16.40 [24]

BUSCH LIGHT * 12PK CANS [U.S.A.] 12oz 7.08 14.17 [ 2]

BUSCH LIGHT * 12PK LNNR 12 OZ 7.08 14.17 [ 2]

BUSCH LIGHT * 24PK SUITCASE CANS 12 OZ 14.47 14.82 [ 1]

BUSCH LIGHT * 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.] 12oz 4.04 14.99 [ 4]

BUSCH LIGHT * CANS 16 OZ 0.84 16.40 [24]

BUSCH LIGHT BEER * (USA) 30PK 12 OZ 14.54 [ 1]
CANS [U.S.A.]

COORS * ASPEN EDGE LOW CARB 12 OZ 12.11 22.43 [ 2]
BEER 12PK CANS [U.S.A.]

COORS * ASPEN EDGE LOW CARB 12 OZ 11.84 23.68 [ 2]
LAGER(USA)12PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

COORS * ASPEN EDGE LOW CARB 12 OZ 6.56 24.32 [ 4]
LAGER(USA)6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

COORS * LIGHT (USA BEER) 12PK 12OZ 8.64 17.27 [ 2]
NRB "COOLER BOX" [U.S.A]

COORS * LIGHT(USA)20PK LNNR 12 OZ 15.78 [ 1]
[U.S.A.]

COORS * ORIGINAL(USA BEER)20PK 12 OZ 15.47 [ 1]
LNNR [U.S.A.]

COORS BANQUET * 12PK CANS 12 OZ 9.45 18.89 [ 2]

COORS BANQUET * 24PK SUITCASE 12 OZ 18.23 [ 1]
CANS 

COORS BANQUET * 6PK CANS 12 OZ 5.38 19.94 [ 4]

COORS BANQUET * 6PK LNNR 12 OZ 5.82 21.56 [ 4]

COORS BANQUET * CANS 16 OZ 1.31 25.57 [24]

COORS LIGHT * 12PK CANS 12 OZ 9.45 18.89 [ 2]

COORS LIGHT * 12PK LNNR 12 OZ 9.81 19.61 [ 2]

COORS LIGHT * 18PK CANS 12 OZ 14.28 [ 1]

COORS LIGHT * 18PK PLASTIC 16 OZ 18.83 [ 1]
NRB [U.S.A.]

COORS LIGHT * 24PK SUITCASE CANS 12 OZ 18.23 [ 1]

COORS LIGHT * 6PK LNNR 12 OZ 5.82 21.56 [ 4]

COORS LIGHT * CANS 16 OZ 1.31 25.57 [24]

COORS LIGHT * CANS [U.S.A.] 8 OZ 0.58 11.39 [24]

ICEHOUSE ALE * 12PK LNNR 12 OZ 7.08 14.17 [ 2]

ICEHOUSE ALE * 6PK LNNR 12 OZ 4.04 14.99 [ 4]

KEYSTONE * CANS 16OZ 0.88 17.23 [24]

KEYSTONE * LIGHT (USA BEER) 12 OZ 7.08 14.17 [ 2]
CANS 12PAK 

KEYSTONE LIGHT * CANS 16OZ 0.88 17.23 [24]

LONE STAR * LIGHT (USA BEER) 12 OZ 7.96 15.91 [ 2]
CANS 12PAK 

LONE STAR * LIGHT (USA BEER) 12 OZ 13.89 [ 1]
CANS SUITCASE 

LONE STAR * LIGHT (USA BEER) 12 OZ 4.40 16.32 [ 4]
LNNR 6PK 

LONE STAR * LIGHT(USA BEER)CANS 16 OZ 1.01 19.73 [24]
[U.S.A.]

LONE STAR * REGULAR (USA BEER) 12 OZ 7.96 15.91 [ 2]
CANS 12PAK 

LONE STAR * REGULAR (USA BEER) 12 OZ 13.89 [ 1]
CANS SUITCASE 

LONE STAR * REGULAR (USA BEER) 12 OZ 4.40 16.32 [ 4]
LNNR 6PAK 

LONE STAR LIGHT * (TEXAS) 12oz 1.03 [ 1]
CANS EACH [U.S.A.]

MAGNUM MALT LIQUOR * CANS [U.S.A.] 16 OZ 0.93 18.06 [24]

MICHELOB LAGER * 12PK LNNR 12oz 10.87 19.16 [ 2]
[U.S.A.]

MICHELOB LAGER * 20PK NRB [U.S.A.] 12OZ 18.16 [ 1]

MICHELOB LAGER * 4PK ALUMINUM 16 OZ 5.49 30.55 [ 6]
NRB [U.S.A.]

MICHELOB LAGER * 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.] 12oz 6.31 22.38 [ 4]

MICHELOB LAGER * ALUMINUM 16 OZ 2.08 [24]
NRB EACH [U.S.A.]

MICHELOB LIGHT * 12PK LNNR 12oz 10.87 19.16 [ 2]
[U.S.A.]

MICHELOB LIGHT * 20PK NRB [U.S.A.] 12OZ 18.16 [ 1]

MICHELOB LIGHT * 4PK ALUMINUM 16 OZ 5.49 30.55 [ 6]
NRB [U.S.A.]

MICHELOB LIGHT * 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.] 12oz 6.31 22.38 [ 4]

MICHELOB LIGHT * ALUMINUM 16 OZ 2.08 [24]
NRB EACH [U.S.A.]

MICHELOB ULTRA * 12PK CANS 12oz 10.87 19.16 [ 2]
[U.S.A.]

MICHELOB ULTRA * 12PK LNNR 12oz 10.87 19.16 [ 2]
[U.S.A.]

MICHELOB ULTRA * 20PK LNNR 12oz 19.67 [ 1]
[U.S.A.]

MICHELOB ULTRA * 24PK SUITCASE 12 OZ 23.68 [ 1]
CANS [U.S.A.]

MICHELOB ULTRA * 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.] 12oz 6.31 22.38 [ 4]

MICHELOB ULTRA * 6PK NRB [U.S.A.] 7 OZ 4.68 17.37 [ 4]

MICHELOB ULTRA * CANS [U.S.A.] 12oz 1.21 23.62 [24]

MICHELOB ULTRA AMBER * 6PK 12 oz 6.31 22.38 [ 4]
LNNR [U.S.A.]

MICHELON ULTRA AMBER * LNNR 12oz 1.57 [24]
EACH [U.S.A.]

MICKEY'S MALT LIQUOR * 6PK 12 OZ 4.11 15.22 [ 4]
BIG MOUTH NRB 

MILLER CHILL CHELADA STYLE 12oz 7.18 26.60 [ 4]
LIGHT BEER * 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

MILLER GENUINE DRAFT * 12PK 12 OZ 9.45 18.89 [ 2]
CANS [U.S.A.]

MILLER GENUINE DRAFT * 12PK 12 OZ 9.81 19.61 [ 2]
LNNR [U.S.A.]

MILLER GENUINE DRAFT * 18PK 12 OZ 14.28 [ 1]
CANS [U.S.A.]

MILLER GENUINE DRAFT * 20PK 12 OZ 15.78 [ 1]
LNNR [U.S.A.]

MILLER GENUINE DRAFT * 6PK 12oz 5.82 21.56 [ 4]
LNNR [U.S.A.]

MILLER GENUINE DRAFT * 6PK 16 OZ 7.12 26.36 [ 4]
PLASTIC NRB [U.S.A.]

MILLER GENUINE DRAFT * SUITCASE 12 OZ 18.23 [ 1]
CANS 

MILLER GENUINE DRAFT LIGHT 12OZ 9.81 19.61 [ 2]
* 12PK LNNR 

MILLER GENUINE DRAFT LIGHT 12oz 9.45 18.89 [ 2]
* 12PKS CANS 

MILLER GENUINE DRAFT LIGHT 12 OZ 5.82 21.56 [ 4]
* 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

MILLER HIGH LIFE (USA BEER) 12 OZ 7.08 14.17 [ 2]
12PK LNNR 

MILLER HIGH LIFE * 18PK CANS 12 OZ 12.51 [ 1]

MILLER HIGH LIFE * 6PK LNNR 12 OZ 4.04 14.99 [ 4]

MILLER HIGH LIFE * CANS 16 OZ 0.88 17.23 [24]

MILLER HIGH LIFE LIGHT * 30PK 12 OZ 14.54 [ 1]
CANS [U.S.A.]

MILLER HIGH LIFE LIGHT * CANS 16 OZ 0.88 17.23 [24]

MILLER HIGH LIFE LT. (USA 12 OZ 7.08 14.17 [ 2]
BEER) 12PKLNNR 

MILLER LITE * 12PK CANS 12 OZ 9.45 18.89 [ 2]

MILLER LITE * 12PK LNNR [U.S.A.] 12 OZ 9.81 19.61 [ 2]

MILLER LITE * 12PK/16OZ CANS 16oz 12.47 24.94 [ 2]

MILLER LITE * 18PK CANS 12 OZ 14.28 [ 1]

MILLER LITE * 18PK LNNR 12OZ 14.28 [ 1]

MILLER LITE * 20PK LNNR [U.S.A.] 12 OZ 15.78 [ 1]

MILLER LITE * 24PK LOOSE LNNR 12oz 18.23 [ 1]
[U.S.A.]

MILLER LITE * 6PK LNNR [ 12 OZ 5.82 21.56 [ 4]
03410057215]

MILLER LITE * 6PK NRB 12 OZ 5.82 21.56 [ 4]

 MILLER LITE * 6PK PLASTIC 16 OZ 7.12 26.36 [ 4]
NRB [U.S.A.]

MILLER LITE * CANS 16 OZ 1.31 25.57 [24]

MILLER LITE * LNNR EACH 12 OZ 1.38 [24]

MILLER LITE * PLASTIC NRB 16 OZ 1.69 [24]
EACH [U.S.A.]

MILLER LITE * SUITCASE CANS 12 OZ 18.23 [ 1]
[U.S.A.]

MILLER LITE PONIES * 8PK NRB 7 OZ 4.20 11.74 [ 3]

MILWAUKEE'S BEST * LIGHT (USA 12 OZ 6.84 13.68 [ 2]
BEER) CANS 12PAK 

MILWAUKEE'S BEST * REGULAR 12 OZ 6.84 13.68 [ 2]
(USA BEER) CANS 12PAK 

MILWAUKEE'S BEST * REGULAR(USA 16 OZ 0.81 15.84 [24]
BEER)CANS 

MILWAUKEE'S BEST ICE * CANS 16 OZ 0.81 15.84 [24]
[U.S.A.]

NATURAL ICE BEER * 12PK CANS 12 OZ 6.84 13.68 [ 2]
[U.S.A.]

NATURAL LIGHT * 12PK CANS [U.S.A.] 12oz 6.84 13.68 [ 2]

NATURAL LIGHT * 24PK SUITCASE 12 OZ 12.22 [ 1]
CANS [U.S.A.]

NATURAL LIGHT * CANS [U.S.A.] 16oz 0.81 15.84 [24]

OLD MILWAUKEE * LIGHT (USA 16 OZ 0.89 17.51 [24]
BEER) CANS 

OLD MILWAUKEE * LIGHT (USA 12 OZ 7.36 14.71 [ 2]
BEER) CANS 12PAK 

OLD MILWAUKEE * REGULAR (USA 16 OZ 0.89 17.51 [24]
BEER) CANS 

OLD MILWAUKEE * REGULAR (USA 12 OZ 7.36 14.71 [ 2]
BEER) CANS 12PAK 

OLDE ENGLISH "800" MALT LIQUOR 16oz 0.93 18.06 [24]
* CANS 

OLYMPIA * LAGER (USA BEER) 12 OZ 7.02 14.03 [ 2]
CANS 12PAK 

OLYMPIA GOLD * LIGHT 12PK CANS 12 OZ 7.02 14.03 [ 2]

PABST BLUE RIBBON * CANS (USA 16 OZ 0.95 18.62 [24]
BEER) [U.S.A.]

PABST BLUE RIBBON BEER * (USA) 12 OZ 7.36 14.71 [ 2]
12PK CANS 

PEARL * REGULAR (USA BEER) 12 OZ 7.02 14.03 [ 2]
CANS 12PAK 

PEARL LIGHT * 12PK CANS 12 OZ 7.02 14.03 [ 2]

RED DOG * (USA BEER) LNNR 6PAK 12 OZ 4.32 15.99 [ 4]

RED DOG * 12PK LNNR 12 OZ 7.33 14.65 [ 2]

SCHAEFER * LIGHT (USA BEER) 12 OZ 7.02 14.03 [ 2]
CANS 12PK 

SCHAEFER * LIGHT (USA BEER) 12 OZ 14.02 [ 1]
CANS SUITCASE 

SCHAEFER * REGULAR (USA BEER) 12 OZ 7.02 14.03 [ 2]
CANS 12PAK 

SCHLITZ * (USA BEER) CANS 12 OZ 0.72 13.89 [24]

SCHLITZ * (USA BEER) CANS [U.S.A.] 16oz 0.89 17.51 [24]

SCHLITZ * (USA BEER) CANS 12PAK 12 OZ 7.02 14.03 [ 2]

SPARKS LIGHT MALT BEVERAGE 16 OZ 1.47 28.91 [24]
* ENERGY DRINK CANS EACH 

STEEL RESERVE * MALT LIQUOR 12 OZ 8.58 15.89 [ 2]
12PK CANS [U.S.A.]


----------



## johnnymax (24/8/07)

Okay, I need to post the flavored beers available, then I will stop...
--------------------------------------------------------------

Description Size Price Price Size 

B to the E MALT BEVERAGE ENERGY 10 oz 5.24 29.12 [ 6]
DRINK * 4PK CANS [U.S.A.]

B to the E MALT BEVERAGE ENERGY 10 oz 5.24 29.12 [ 6]
DRINK * 4PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

B to the E MALT BEVERAGE ENERGY 10 oz 1.88 [24]
DRINK * CANS [U.S.A.]

B to the E MALT BEVERAGE ENERGY 10 oz 1.88 [24]
DRINK * LNNR EACH [U.S.A.]

BACARDI * SILVER LIMON FLAVORED 12 OZ 7.01 25.98 [ 4]
BEER 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

BACARDI * SILVER LOW CARB 12 OZ 7.01 25.98 [ 4]
GREEN APPLE 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

BACARDI * SILVER PARTY BOX 12 OZ 15.02 27.83 [ 2]
12PK NRB [US]

BACARDI * SILVER RAZ(USA)FLAVORED 12 OZ 7.01 25.98 [ 4]
BEER 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

BACARDI SILVER * LOW CARB 12 OZ 7.01 25.98 [ 4]
BLACK CHERRY 6PK NRB [U.S.A.]

BACARDI SILVER * WATERMELON 12 OZ 7.01 25.98 [ 4]
FLAVORED BEER 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

BACARDI SILVER BIG APPLE * 12 oz 7.01 25.98 [ 4]
FLAVORED BEER 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

BACARDI SILVER FLAVORED BEER 12 OZ 7.01 25.98 [ 4]
6PK BOTTLES [U.S.A.]

BACARDI SILVER MOJITO FLAVORED 12oz 7.01 25.98 [ 4]
BEER * 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

BACARDI SILVER PEACH * FLAVORED 12oz 7.01 25.98 [ 4]
BEER 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

BACARDI SILVER STRAWBERRY 12 oz 7.01 25.98 [ 4]
* FLAVORED BEER 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

BACARDI SILVER STRAWBERRY 12 oz 1.81 [24]
* FLAVORED BEER LNNR EACH [U.S.A.]

BACARDI SILVER o3 FLAVORED 12 OZ 7.01 25.98 [ 4]
BEER 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

BARTLES & JAMES RASPBERRY 12 OZ 2.98 16.60 [ 6]
HARD LEMONADE 4PK 

BARTLES & JAMES STRAWBERRY 12OZ 0.82 20.34 [24]
COSMOPOLITAN EACH [U.S.A.]

BARTLES & JAYMES * BLUE HAWAIIAN 12 OZ 2.98 16.60 [ 6]
COOLER 4PK [U.S.A.]

BARTLES & JAYMES * MARGARITA 12 OZ 2.98 16.60 [ 6]
DELIGHT COOLER 4PK [U.S.A.]

BARTLES & JAYMES * ORANGE 12 OZ 2.98 16.60 [ 6]
SUNSET COOLER 4PK NRB [U.S.A.]

BARTLES & JAYMES * STRAWBERRY 12 OZ 2.98 16.60 [ 6]
DELIGHT COOLER 4PK [U.S.A.]

BARTLES & JAYMES BERRY BEER 12 OZ 0.82 20.34 [24]
COOLER 

BARTLES & JAYMES BERRY BEER 12 OZ 2.98 16.60 [ 6]
COOLER 4PK 

BARTLES & JAYMES COOLER * 12 OZ 2.98 16.60 [ 6]
APPLE PASSION 4PK NRB [U.S.A.]

BARTLES & JAYMES COOLER * 12 OZ 0.82 20.34 [24]
APPLE PASSION NRB EACH [U.S.A.]

BARTLES & JAYMES FUZZY NAVEL 12 OZ 2.98 16.60 [ 6]
BEER COOLER 4PK 

BARTLES & JAYMES LUSCIOUS 12 OZ 2.98 16.60 [ 6]
BLACKBERRY 4PK 

BARTLES & JAYMES LUSCIOUS 12 OZ 0.82 20.34 [24]
BLACKBERRY COOLER EACH 

BARTLES & JAYMES MARGARITA 12 OZ 2.98 16.60 [ 6]
BEER COOLER 4PK 

BARTLES & JAYMES MELON SPLASH 12 OZ 2.98 16.60 [ 6]
4PK [USA]

BARTLES & JAYMES ORIGINAL 12 OZ 0.82 [24]
BEER COOLER [USA]

BARTLES & JAYMES ORIGINAL 12 OZ 2.98 16.60 [ 6]
BEER COOLER 4PK [USA]

BARTLES & JAYMES PEACH BEER 12 OZ 2.98 16.60 [ 6]
COOLER 4PK 

BARTLES & JAYMES PINA COLADA 12 OZ 2.98 16.60 [ 6]
BEER COOLER 4PK 

BARTLES & JAYMES RASPBERRY 12OZ 2.98 16.60 [ 6]
DAQUIRI 

BARTLES & JAYMES STRAWBERRY 12OZ 2.98 16.60 [ 6]
COSMOPOLITAN 

BARTLES & JAYMES STRAWBERRY 12 OZ 2.98 16.60 [ 6]
DAQUIRI COOLER 4PK 

BARTLES & JAYMES STRAWBERRY 12oz 2.98 16.60 [ 6]
MARGARITA * BEER COOLER 4PK NRB [U.S

BARTLES & JAYMES TROPICAL 12 OZ 2.98 16.60 [ 6]
MANGO BEER COOLER 4PK NRB [U.S.A.]

DJ TROTTERS KRAZY FUZZY NAVEL 750 ML 3.59 40.38 [12]
* FLAVORED BEER NRB [CANADA]

DJ TROTTERS STRAWBERRY DAIQUIRI 750 ML 3.59 40.38 [12]
* FLAVORED BEER NRB [CANADA]

GRUV * MALT BEVERAGE ENERGY 250 ML 6.67 37.12 [ 6]
DRINK(USA)4PK CANS [U.S.A.]

GRUV * MALT BEVERAGE ENERGY 250 ML 1.78 40.06 [24]
DRINK(USA)CAN [U.S.A.]

JACK DANIELS * HARD COLA(USA)FLAVOR 12 OZ 7.69 28.49 [ 4]
BEER 6PKLNNR [U.S.A.]

JDCC BLACK JACK COLA FLAVORED 10oz 7.64 28.04 [ 4]
BEER * 6PK NRB [U.S.A.]

JDCC BLACKBERRY JACK * 4PK 10oz 2.39 11.67 [ 6]
NRB [U.S.A.]

JDCC BLACKJACK COLA * 4PK 10oz 2.39 11.67 [ 6]
NRB [U.S.A.]

JDCC DOWNHOME PUNCH * 4PK 10oz 2.39 11.67 [ 6]
NRB [U.S.A.]

JDCC DOWNHOME PUNCH FLAVORED 10oz 7.64 28.04 [ 4]
BEER * 6PK NRB [U.S.A.]

JDCC HURRICANE * 4PK NRB [U.S.A.] 10oz 2.39 11.67 [ 6]

JDCC HURRICANE * NRB EACH [U.S.A.] 10oz 1.67 [24]

JDCC LYNCHBURG LEMONADE * 10oz 2.39 11.67 [ 6]
4PK NRB [U.S.A.]

JDCC LYNCHBURG LEMONADE FLAVORED 10oz 7.64 28.04 [ 4]
BEER * 6PK NRB [U.S.A.]

JDCC WATERMELON SPIKE * 4PK 10oz 2.39 11.67 [ 6]
NRB [U.S.A.]

JDCC WATERMELON SPIKE FLAVORED 10oz 7.64 28.04 [ 4]
BEER * 6PK NRB [U.S.A.]

JDCC WILDBERRY JACK * 4PK 10oz 2.39 11.67 [ 6]
NRB [U.S.A.]

JDCC WILDBERRY JACK FLAVORED 10oz 7.64 28.04 [ 4]
BEER * 6PK NRB [U.S.A.]

LIQUID CHARGE MALT BEVERAGE 16 oz 1.47 28.91 [24]
ENERGY DRINK * CANS [U.S.A.]

MARGARITA ICE * FLAVORED BEER 12 OZ 7.31 27.07 [ 4]
6PK PLASTIC LNNR [U.S.A.]

MARGARITA ICE * FLAVORED BEER(USA)6 12 OZ 7.31 27.07 [ 4]
LNNR [U.S.A.]

MARGARITA ICE * LITE 6PK NRB 12 OZ 7.31 27.07 [ 4]
[U.S.A.]

MARGARITA ICE * LITE MANGO 12 OZ 7.31 27.07 [ 4]
6PK NRB [U.S.A.]

MARGARITA ICE * LITE PEACH 12 OZ 7.31 27.07 [ 4]
6PK NRB [U.S.A.]

MARGARITA ICE * LITE STRAWBERRY 12 OZ 7.31 27.07 [ 4]
6PK NRB [U.S.A.]

MARGARITA ICE * LITE STRAWBERRY 12 OZ 1.75 26.88 [24]
EACH [U.S.A.]

MIKE'S * HARD CRANBERRY LEMONADE 11.2oz 8.29 30.74 [ 4]
6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

MIKE'S * HARD ICED TEA(MALT 11.2oz 8.29 30.74 [ 4]
BEVERAGE)6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

MIKE'S * HARD LIME FLAVORED 11.2oz 8.29 30.74 [ 4]
BEER 6PK NRB [U.S.A.]

MIKE'S * LIGHT LEMON-LIME 11.2oz 8.29 30.74 [ 4]
FLAVORED BEER 6PK NRB [U.S.A.]

MIKE'S CRANTINI FLAVORED BEER 8oz 8.07 44.89 [ 6]
* 4PK NRB [U.S.A.]

MIKE'S FROZEN LEMONADE FLAVORED 1.75L 6.31 37.83 [ 6]
MALT BEVERAGE * PLASTIC NRB [U.S

MIKE'S HARD BERRY * FLAVORED 11.2oz 8.29 30.74 [ 4]
BEER 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

MIKE'S HARD LEMONADE 6PK LNNR 11.2oz 8.29 30.74 [ 4]
[U.S.A.]

MIKE'S LEMON DROP FLAVORED 8oz 8.07 44.89 [ 6]
BEER * 4PK NRB [U.S.A.]

MIKE'S LIGHT CRANBERRY LEMONADE 11.2oz 8.29 30.74 [ 4]
FLAVORED BEER * 6PK NRB [U.S.A.]

MIKE'S SCREWDRIVER FLAVORED 8oz 8.07 44.89 [ 6]
BEER * 4PK NRB [U.S.A.]

MIKE-ARITA CLASSIC LIME FLAVORED 8oz 8.07 44.89 [ 6]
BEER * 4PK NRB [U.S.A.]

MIKE-ARITA FLAVORED MALT BEVERAGE 1.75L 6.31 37.83 [ 6]
* PLASTIC NRB [U.S.A.]

PARROT BAY MATAVA BLUE * FLAVORED 11.2oz 7.83 29.02 [ 4]
BEER 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

PARROT BAY MATAVA BLUE * FLAVORED 11.2oz 1.99 [24]
BEER LNNR EACH [U.S.A.]

PARROT BAY SUNSET SURF * FLAVORED 11.2oz 7.83 29.02 [ 4]
BEER 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

PARROT BAY WAVE RUNNER * FLAVORED 11.2oz 7.83 29.02 [ 4]
BEER 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

PEELS BLUEBERRY POMEGRANATE 10oz 5.25 28.88 [ 6]
* FLAVORED BEER NRB [U.S.A.]

PEELS CRANBERRY PEACH * FLAVORED 10oz 5.25 28.88 [ 6]
BEER 4PK NRB [U.S.A.]

PEELS STRAWBERRY PASSION FRUIT 10oz 5.25 28.88 [ 6]
* FLAVORED BEER 4PK NRB [U.S.A.]

PEELS STRAWBERRY PASSION FRUIT 10oz 1.89 [24]
* NRB EACH [U.S.A.]

POPPERS CUBBANNA MOJITO * 11.5 O 7.49 27.79 [ 4]
FLAVORED BEER 6PK LNNR [CANADA]

POPPERS CUBBANNA MOJITO * 11.5 O 1.79 [24]
FLAVORED BEER LNNR EACH [CANADA]

SEAGRAM'S TAHITIAN SUNSET 12oz 3.36 18.51 [ 6]
* FLAVORED BEER 4PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

SEAGRAMS * CRANBERRY APPLE 12 OZ 3.08 17.13 [ 6]
WINTER BREEZE 4PK NRB [U.S.A.]

SEAGRAMS * SMOOTH CITRUS FLAVORED 12 OZ 7.31 27.07 [ 4]
BEER 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

SEAGRAMS * SMOOTH PINK DRAGON 12 OZ 7.93 29.36 [ 4]
6PK NRB [U.S.A.]

SEAGRAMS * SMOOTH RED FLAVORED 12 OZ 7.31 27.07 [ 4]
BEER 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

SEAGRAMS COOLER * CALYPSO 12 OZ 3.36 18.51 [ 6]
COLADA 4PK NRB [U.S.A.]

SEAGRAMS COOLER * STRAWBERRY 12 OZ 3.36 18.51 [ 6]
MARGARITA 4PK NRB [U.S.A.]

SEAGRAMS COOLERS * APPLELICIOUS 12 OZ 3.36 18.51 [ 6]
4PK NRB [U.S.A.]

SEAGRAMS COOLERS * APPLELICIOUS 12 OZ 1.22 [24]
EACH [U.S.A.]

SEAGRAMS COOLERS * BAHAMA 12 OZ 3.36 18.51 [ 6]
MAMA 4PK NRB [U.S.A.]

SEAGRAMS COOLERS * PARADISE 12 OZ 1.22 16.98 [24]
PUNCH EACH [U.S.A.]

SEAGRAMS COOLERS * PEACH FUZZY 12 OZ 3.36 18.51 [ 6]
NAVEL 4PK NRB [U.S.A.]

SEAGRAMS COOLERS * RASPBERRY 12 OZ 3.36 18.51 [ 6]
DAIQUIRI 4PK NRB [U.S.A.]

SEAGRAMS COOLERS * STRAWBERRY 12 OZ 3.36 18.51 [ 6]
DAIQUIRI 4PK 

SEAGRAMS COOLERS * STRAWBERRY 12 OZ3 1.22 [24]
MARGARITA NRB EACH [U.S.A.]

SEAGRAMS COOLERS * WILD BERRIES 12 OZ 3.36 18.51 [ 6]
4PAK [U.S.A.]

SEAGRAMS COOLERS * WILD BERRIES 12 OZ 1.22 16.98 [24]
EACH [U.S.A.]

SEAGRAMS MARGARITA COOLER 12 OZ 3.36 18.51 [ 6]
* 4PK NRB 

SEAGRAMS PASSIONATE KISS * 12oz 3.36 18.51 [ 6]
FLAVORED BEER 4PK NRB [U.S.A.]

SKYY BLUE * FLAVORED BEER 12 OZ 7.69 28.49 [ 4]
6PK NRB [U.S.A.]

SKYY SPORT * ULTRA PREMIUM 12 OZ 7.69 28.49 [ 4]
LOW CARB(USA BEER)6PKNRB [U.S.A.]

SKYY SPORT * ULTRA PREMIUM 12 OZ 1.84 28.29 [24]
LOW CARB(USA BEER)EACH [U.S.A.]

SMIRNOFF ICE * FLAVORED BEER 11.2oz 15.16 28.07 [ 2]
12PK NRB [U.S.A.]

SMIRNOFF ICE * FLAVORED BEER 11.2oz 7.83 29.02 [ 4]
6PK NRB [U.S.A.]

SMIRNOFF ICE * FLAVORED BEER 11.2oz 1.99 [24]
EACH [U.S.A.]

SMIRNOFF ICE * TRIPLE BLACK 11.2oz 15.16 28.07 [ 2]
FLAVORED BEER 12PKLNNR [U.S.A.]

SMIRNOFF ICE * TRIPLE BLACK 11.2oz 7.83 29.02 [ 4]
FLAVORED BEER 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

SMIRNOFF ICE POMEGRANATE FLAVORED 11.2oz 7.83 29.02 [ 4]
BEER * 6PK NRB [U.S.A.]

SMIRNOFF RAW TEA GREEN TEA 11.2oz 7.83 29.02 [ 4]
FLAVORED BEER * 6PK NRB [U.S.A.]

SMIRNOFF RAW TEA LEMON FLAVORED 11.2oz 7.83 29.02 [ 4]
BEER * 6PK NRB [U.S.A.]

SMIRNOFF RAW TEA RASPBERRY 11.2oz 7.83 29.02 [ 4]
FLAVORED BEER * 6PK NRB [U.S.A.]

SMIRNOFF TWISTED * BLACK CHERRY 11.2oz 7.83 29.02 [ 4]
FLAVORED BEER 6PK NRB [U.S.A.]

SMIRNOFF TWISTED * BLACK CHERRY 11.2oz 1.99 [24]
FLAVORED BEER NRB EACH [U.S.A.]

SMIRNOFF TWISTED * FLAVORED 11.2oz 15.16 28.07 [ 2]
BEER PARTY PACK [U.S.A.]

SMIRNOFF TWISTED * GREEN APPLE 11.2oz 7.83 29.02 [ 4]
FLAVORED BEER 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

SMIRNOFF TWISTED * MANDARIN 11.2oz 7.83 29.02 [ 4]
ORANGE FLAVORED BEER 6PK LNNR [U.S.A

SMIRNOFF TWISTED * MANDARIN 11.2oz 1.99 28.29 [24]
ORANGE FLAVORED BEER EACH [U.S.A.]

SMIRNOFF TWISTED * RASPBERRY 11.2oz 7.83 29.02 [ 4]
FLAVORED BEER 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

SMIRNOFF TWISTED * RASPBERRY 11.2oz 1.99 8.42 [24]
FLAVORED BEER EACH [U.S.A.]

SMIRNOFF TWISTED * WATERMELON 11.2oz 7.83 29.02 [ 4]
FLAVORED BEER 6PK NRB [U.S.A.]

SMIRNOFF TWISTED ARCTIC BERRY 11.2oz 7.83 29.02 [ 4]
FLAVORED BEER 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

SMIRNOFF TWISTED GREEN APPLE 11.2oz 15.16 28.07 [ 2]
* FLAVORED BEER 12PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

SMIRNOFF TWISTED WILD GRAPE 11.2oz 7.83 29.02 [ 4]
* FLAVORED BEER 6PK NRB [U.S.A.]

SPARKS MALT BEVERAGE * ENERGY 16 OZ 1.47 28.91 [24]
DRINK CANS [U.S.A.]

SPARKS MALT BEVERAGE ENERGY 16oz 1.47 28.91 [24]
DRINK * CANS [U.S.A.]

SPARKS PLUS MALT BEVERAGE 16oz 1.47 28.91 [24]
* ENERGY DRINK CANS [U.S.A.]

SUBLIME * BLUE ICE 6PK LNNR 12 OZ 6.73 24.93 [ 4]
[U.S.A.]

SUBLIME HARD LEMONADE 6PK LNNR 12 OZ 6.73 24.93 [ 4]

SUBLIME HARD RASPBERRY LEMONADE 12 OZ 6.73 24.93 [ 4]
6PK LNNR 

SUBLIME TANGERIA 6PK LNNR 12 OZ 6.73 24.93 [ 4]

TWISTED TEA * FLAVORED BEER 12 OZ 7.69 28.49 [ 4]
6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

TWISTED TEA * HALF & HALF 12 OZ 7.69 28.49 [ 4]
FLAVORED BEER 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

TWO DOGS * LEMON BREW (MIC 12 OZ 6.73 24.93 [ 4]
MICRO) 6PAK 

TWO DOGS ORANGE BREW (MIC 12OZ 6.73 24.93 [ 4]
MICRO) 6PK 

ZIMA CITRUS FLAVORED BEER 12 OZ 7.07 26.22 [ 4]
* 6PK NRB [U.S.A.]

ZIMA CITRUS FLAVORED BEER 12 OZ 1.69 [24]
* LNNR EACH [U.S.A.]

ZIMA TANGERINE FLAVORED BEER 12oz 7.07 26.22 [ 4]
* 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

ZIMA XXX * HARD BLACK CHERRY 12 OZ 7.07 26.22 [ 4]
FLAVORED BEER 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

ZIMA XXX HARD PUNCH * FLAVORED 12oz 7.07 26.22 [ 4]
BEER 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]


----------



## johnnymax (24/8/07)

That is the beers we hava availabe at just one bottle shop in Houston. It is a pretty good selection, but it is obvious that here is Texas we don't have acces to all the beers brewed, but enough to quinch our thirst for a few days. :chug: 

Brewin to the MAX!
Johny Max & Captain Ron
www.BrewCrAzY.com


----------



## ant (24/8/07)

Oh, now you've done it Johnny. Stuster will definitely want to ban me now.  

All I can offer to avoid the ban is a micro tasting for the Perthites come December - I've checked with Customs, and getting 24 longnecks won't actually cost me that much in duty and GST to get back into Australia. I'm thinking if you guys can agree on say a dozen beers you really want to try (and I can get them here), I'll bring two longnecks of each back for a Chrissy bash. Kook - you might have some good ideas about options not available in Aust?

Ausdb/Vlad - Brian gave me the good oil on his connection with St Arnolds (off there next weekend!) and the Foam Rangers, as well as good places to buy bottled beer and BBQ; he's a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## ant (31/8/07)

Doc said:


> Hey Ant,
> 
> What a great selection.
> How was the Avery Fourteen...?
> ...



Avery Fourteen
Appearance - dark brown, with tan head. You just know it's going to have some malt complexity.
Aroma Malty aroma in a creamy way, like melting a Milky Way, there is dark sugars and almost golden syrup in there. Apple from the hops. Alcohol barely detectable.
Taste front of the palate gives you some roasty malt and palpable caramel sweetness (A hit! A palpable hit!), there is a dried fruit and rind familiarity (eg from a fruitcake), and that golden syrup/molasses taste there too, but if this sounds too sweet never fear, the beer has the roasted notes to even it out, and has a strong, assertive bitterness (but no big C overpowering - more floral) right through to the back pallet.
Mouthfeel - Smooth, creamy and full bodied.
Overall - Really hard to pick a style, but it is really, really good. An awful lot of malt flavour in there and I think it's my favourite Avery beer to date. I went to 3 stores and bought the last bottles I could find.


----------



## johnnymax (31/8/07)

Looking forward to meeting at the Flying Saucer Draught Emporium.
I was checking out their web-page. I have not been there in about a year.
They sell tasters or flights of their draught beers. You get five, 5 oz (296 ml) glasses

Here are the flights they sell:
----------------------------------

Around the world taster
Belgian flight
British Flight
Colorado flight
Texas Flight
World Taster

and the best one is this
Build your own flight :super: 
----------------------------------

I am going to have to study their list and make up a couple of custom flights.


----------



## ant (13/10/07)

Some more recent picks...




L to R: Lagunitas Kill Ugly Radio Pale Ale (fresh hopped - big aroma kick!), Avery The Kaiser Imperial Oktoberfest, Great Divide Yeti Imperial Stout, Ommegang Rare Vos Belgian Style Amber, Unibroue Terrible Dark Ale, Unibroue Trois Pistoles Dark Ale, Allagash Tripel Reserve, Ommegang Three Philosophers Quadrupel.



L to R: Sam Smith Imperial Stout, Liefmans Goudenband Flemish Brown, Lindmean Gueuze, Ayinger Celebrator Doppelbock, St Arnolds Divine Reserve #5 RIS, Breckenrdige Small Batch 471 ESB, Sam Adams Imperial Pilsener (never had Hallertau in these concentrations before; 12 lb per barrel... 12 times their normal dose!), Flying Dog Brewery Double Dog Double Pale Ale.


----------



## Duff (13/10/07)

*sigh*


----------



## ant (17/2/08)

Been a while since I posted some of the commercials I've got a hold of...



L to R: Lindemans Gueuze Cuvee Renee, Brasseries deRocs Blanche Double, Brasseries deRocs Brune, Brasseries deRocs Tripel Imperiale, Brasseries deRocs Grand Cru, Foret Saison, Allagash Dubbel Reserve, Ommegange White




L to R: Dogfish Head Fort, Dogfish Head Chateau Jiahu, Unibroue 16, Rogue XS IIPa, Avery The Czar Imperial Stout, St Sebastian Grand Reserve, Bear Republic Pete Brown Tribute Ale, Lagunitas Cappuccino Stout




L to R: Real Ale Sisyphus 2007 Barleywine, Shiner Bohemian Black Lager (Schwarzbier), St Arnold Winter Stout, Victory Storm King Imperial Stout, Great Divide Hibernation Ale, Left Hand Warrior IPA (Fresh Hop)




L to R: Brasserie Caracole Troublette, Moinette Belgian Ale, Fullers 2007 Vintage Ale, Mendocino Eye Of The Hawk, Avery Old Jubilation, Avery Samael Oak Aged Ale, Avery Mephistopheles Stout


----------



## Stuster (17/2/08)

Wow.






Which ones have you had, Ant? Any standouts?



And what were you saying about the mods doing a good job, Batz. This thread is still here.


----------



## ant (17/2/08)

And this lot, mainly courtesy of South Bay Drugs & Liquor in San Diego. Joey loves his beer, he buys it fresh and deserves to be listed at #29 of the Top 50 beer stores in the world.



L to R: Cantillon Rose de Gambrinus, Cantillon Lou Pepe, Jolly Pumpkin La Roja, Russian River Damnation, The Lost Abbey Devotion, The Lost Abbey Lost & Found, The Lost Abbey Judgement Day, The Lost Abbey Red Barn Ale



L to R: Alesmith IPA (Oh, this is good), Ballast Point Dorado DIPA (this is this best, most balanced DIPA I have ever had. I love it. I've got a case and a half of it now because they've stopped production - and the hop costs are too restrictive), Stone Ruination IPA, Coronado Red Devil Imperial Red Ale, Moylans Hopsickle Triple IPA, Moylans Moylander DIPA, Port Brewing Hop 1 (15 varieties of hop), Stone Double Bastard



L to R: DFH 120 Minute IPA, Olfabrikken 100Gram IPA, Green flash Brewing Co IIPA, Alaskan 2007 Smoked Porter, Stone Old Guardian, Great Divide Old Ruffian Barleywine, Port Brewing Old Viscosity, Alesmith Old Numbskull Barleywine, Alesmith Speedway Stout (quite the coffee kick), Victory Old Horizontal Barleywine



L to R: Case of SN Bigfoot Barleywine


Visiting Russian River and Stone next week, hopefully also Lost Abbey and Bear Republic, time and SWMBO permitting.


----------



## ant (17/2/08)

Stuster said:


> Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Victory Old Jubilation was sensational when the temp dropped down to the 2-3C mark, Anchor Christmas Ale was also good about the same time, rated the Brasseries deRocs Brune, Cantillon was a treat, I've already talked up the Ballast Point Dorado (but I'll do it again), Alaskan Smoked deserves the credibility it gets, tonight I've had a bottle of Speedway, a stubby Bigfoot chaser, and a pint of Vanilla Porter HB, and the world is a fantastic place...


----------



## Doc (9/3/08)

ant said:


> And this lot, mainly courtesy of South Bay Drugs & Liquor in San Diego. Joey loves his beer, he buys it fresh and deserves to be listed at #29 of the Top 50 beer stores in the world.



Hey Ant,

On your trip to San Diego, did you actually make it to Stone Brewing ?
I see they have a new DVD out now on the the building of the new Brewery, Gardens and Restaurant.

Doc


----------



## ant (27/4/08)

Doc said:


> Hey Ant,
> 
> On your trip to San Diego, did you actually make it to Stone Brewing ?
> I see they have a new DVD out now on the the building of the new Brewery, Gardens and Restaurant.
> ...



Yep, made it to Russian River first, then to Stone. Russian River - wow. Couldn't believe how much top-notch beer comes out of such a small operation (10bbl kit!). Great little bar, very tidy pizzas, and beautiful beers.

Vinnie was kind enough to take time out of his day to take me out back, talk beer and answer my squillion questions. He inspired me an enormous deal to get off my butt and make my ambitions happen. Upon my return from the USA, we're going to introduce barrel aged beer to the Perthites. Commercially.

Anyhoo, some RR pics...




Highlights? All of it? Seriously... I loved it all, but Compunction - a 5.8% ABV, 25 IBU Blonde Ale brewed with the RR yeast funkiness and pluots (a plum/apricot hybrid) was delicious. Apparently caused havoc with the mash and may never be brewed again, so I went to town on it. Destroyed my palate on Pliny too, once I'd had my Belgian kick.




Walked away with a case of Damnation, case of Salvation and half a case of Redemption (a single).




Baby boy loved it too. He's trying to hijack a growler of Deification. Dunno if it makes me a bad Dad, but I said no. Too much Brett for a little fella...  

This is Stone's new facility, nice courtyard...









Had myself the full range of Stone: Pale Ale, Smoked Porter, IPA, Ruination, Arrogant Bastard, Levitation, Oaked AB, Old Guardian BW, RIS.

Moved onto some other draft delights: Alaskan Smoked Porter 06 ,Alpine Brewing Pure Hoppiness, Bacchus, Green flash Le Freak Belgian IPA.

Had to mix in a couple of bottles in there: Deschutes The Abyss, Hair of the Dog Fred, Nogne O Pale Ale. Was a big afternoon session...


----------



## ant (27/4/08)

Forgot these - some other gear I picked up along the way:



Deschutes Obsidian Stout, Mirrorpond Pale Ale, Inversion IPA



HOTD Adam



Deschutes Black Butte Porter and Alaskan Amber



Growlers of Stone IPA and RR Deification



And some recent pickups out of San Diego and Chicago:



L to R: Beer Valley Highway to Ale, Port Brewing Santa's Little Helper, Deschutes Hop Trip, Ballast Point Sculpin IPA, Bayhawk Chocolate Porter, Alesmith Grand Cru, Alesmith Horny Devil, Flying Dog Oak Aged Gonzo Imperial Porter, Russian River Redemption, Russian River Salvation



L to R: Duchesse de Bourgogne, North Coast La Merle Saison, Unibroue 17, Dogfish Head Red & White (aged in pinot barrels), Avery/Russian River Collaboration not Litigation, Avery Maharaja IIPA, Rogue Morimoto Black Obi Soba Ale, Lagunitas Gnarlywine, Stone Russian Imperial Stout



L to R: North Coast Old Stock Ale, Avery New World Porter, Anderson Valley Hop Ottin, Left Coast Hop Trip DIPA, Alesmith Anvil ESB, Lagunitas Lumpy gravy, New Belgium Mothership Wit, Dogfish Head Aprihop



L to R: Rogue Kells Irish Style Lager, Lost Abbey Serpent's Stout, Lost Abbey Avant Garde, Alpine Brewing Barrel Aged Chez Monieux Belgian Kriek, Coronado Brewing Hoppy Daze Belgian IPA, Lost Abbey Bourbon Barrel Aged Angel's Share, Dogfish Head Midas Touch, Rogue XS Imperial Stout, Rogue XS Old Crustacean Barleywine


So excited about getting a bottle of Bourbon Barrel Aged Angel's Share today I almost wet myself. Have agreed to share it with a guy later this month in exchange for him sharing a bottle of Three Floyds Dark Lord (he's there as I type for Dark Lord Day).


----------



## Duff (27/4/08)

STOP IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:icon_drool2:


----------



## Jye (27/4/08)

Hatred for ant rising


----------



## Adamt (27/4/08)

I actually feel sorry for you... well your liver anyway.

You... now, you're a bastard!


----------



## sinkas (24/6/08)

Ant what happened to your mid year return to the West of Australia?


----------



## ant (25/6/08)

Yep, that got chopped. Back for two weddings first two weekends of Dec, have some Dogfish Head 120 Min IPA and SN Bigfoot put aside for it.


----------

